# Post the next telegrams image



## Splintered (Mar 14, 2008)

Just as it says.  We've had this one for a couple of weeks now, so it's time for a change.  Just remember

1. The dimensions can't be too large- most specifically the height.  No one wants to take forever scrolling down.

2. Some people have poor internet connections so the size cannot be too big

3. I have no problems putting an Uchihacest image if there is not sufficient awesome in this thread.  If only just to watch the reaction.

You can complain about having tele images here too.  Everyone needs a place to vent.


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 14, 2008)

I think we should use _Ghosts_ coloring for the new picture. Though of course there will need to be a slight size reduction, which I can do if you like.

Here


----------



## Para (Mar 14, 2008)

I like this pic; I don't know who the artist is though


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 14, 2008)

*Informs Shodai*


----------



## Shodai (Mar 14, 2008)

reserved while searching for pics

UPDATED:










​


----------



## Shodai (Mar 14, 2008)

Updated my post.

Nothing too great =/


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll think of something.



Shodai said:


> reserved while searching for pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 14, 2008)

I submit the following for your approval:


@Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.

@Shodai: Approved of the first one XD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 14, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> I'll think of something.


I support this one.

However I think what'd be a great one is if someone adapts Light's swimming lessons to Itachi. I'm kinda tired so I don't wanna. You do it Shodai.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I support this one.
> 
> However I think what'd be a great one is if someone adapts Light's swimming lessons to Itachi. I'm kinda tired so I don't wanna. You do it Shodai.



How the hell is one meant to do that, Itachi lacks the enthusiam unless I shopped his face, and it would be half baked

Oh fuck it i'll do it in the morning


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 14, 2008)

_Itachi wakes up in a tomb, "Hi guys, that was a genjutsu." _

My drawing ability is no better than Rukia's. But
s'th toying around Itachi's death would make the situation less serious yet s'th that reflects the insanity of this genjutsu fight will drive people nuts at the same time.


----------



## Bored Wizard (Mar 14, 2008)

How about Pokefreak's Itachi


----------



## Bonds (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Para (Mar 14, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.



Thank you! and lol @ image


----------



## Capacity (Mar 14, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...


lol love that one


----------



## sabakunay (Mar 14, 2008)

Well this is my idea. Its nothing special, but i find it funny and interesting.

It is also the truth.



EDIT: Of course, if you chose it, just upload the smaller picture.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought this one would be good. It is a coloring from 393 afterall:


----------



## Garfield (Mar 15, 2008)

I know I'm crazy for posting this in a pro Uchiha forum but here's my entry:


----------



## Shodai (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

That's an awesome picture , Yakushi. I vote for that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2008)

^___________________________________^


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the actual picture. It was done by -=Ghost=-


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

I vote for Ghost's coloring
It's way to beautiful.


----------



## Ian Altano (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree! Ghost's picture should be chosen; it's absolutely amazing and pretty much sums up the last few chapters


----------



## Seijaku_ (Mar 15, 2008)

I like this one:



By: Fox domestication



Para said:


> I like this pic; I don't know who the artist is though



Lily


----------



## fghj (Mar 15, 2008)

How about none


----------



## Seungmina (Mar 15, 2008)

fghj said:


> How about none



I seconded that


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually like Pein's picture, it suits the anticipation of the next chapter well.


----------



## Jeefus (Mar 15, 2008)

hahahah that pic of Itachi, Madara, and Sasuke is hilarious


----------



## Bonds (Mar 15, 2008)

Astral said:


> I actually like Pein's picture, it suits the anticipation of the next chapter well.



It'd only be good for like a week though. I'd go for the one by Ghost as well (that you posted). Think it's much more fitting due to the nature of the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Felix (Mar 15, 2008)

My other side of my brain and the squirrel outside my house vote for Ghost's image. (I asked them myself their opinion)


----------



## Petzie (Mar 15, 2008)

It's over, Shodai won.


----------



## thethingexe (Mar 15, 2008)

there are too many serious suggestions, come on this is telegrams we're talking about.


----------



## Mindgames (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## max928 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pain's pic ftw


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 16, 2008)

Contest over.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Mar 16, 2008)

lol win


----------



## Child of Destiny (Mar 16, 2008)

Basically: are they saying goodbye or having a hissy fit?
Should be suitable regardless of outcome of this chapter.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2008)

Astral said:


> Here is the actual picture. It was done by -=Ghost=-



i whould vote for this one.beautifull.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2008)

how about


----------



## ownageprince (Mar 16, 2008)

This one is brilliant.


----------



## LiveFire (Mar 16, 2008)

My man Shodai rules this thread, I vote for one of his pics


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 16, 2008)

Every single picture created by Shodai rules this thread, although Para pulled in a close second with that fanart at the beginning.


----------



## PlotNoJutsu (Mar 16, 2008)

How about a color of 390's cover? The naruto with the hawks, since the story is moving foward, for both the hawk and Naruto. At least I think it was 390, could have been 391. Well psh, Naruto with hawks pretty much has universal understanding.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 16, 2008)

Either that or my sig.


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 16, 2008)

Para said:


> I like this pic; I don't know who the artist is though



thats really really nice , i wonder who made that.


----------



## Child of Destiny (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I'll vote for pain's pic.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 16, 2008)

sabakunay said:


> Well this is my idea. Its nothing special, but i find it funny and interesting.
> 
> It is also the truth.
> 
> ...



this one! it's genius


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 16, 2008)

Will there be a poll set up, or will QuoNina simply decide upon which is her and the other moderators favorite (as well as some influence for previous posts).


----------



## Shodai (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Rod (Mar 16, 2008)

I bet after this chapter 394 we will have a better idea of what kind of image post since it (ch 394)tends to determinate what kind of way manga will go: Sasuke , Sharingan, Orosuke, Oro alone , Tobi, something like these, but for sure it's a decisive chapter to analyse


----------



## kurzon (Mar 16, 2008)

"Why so serious" works best for me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 16, 2008)

ME. WANTS. THIS. ONE!  

X3


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 16, 2008)

I know I suck at art so be nice LOL I think the current one is the best LOL it exemplifes Konoha Telegrams though perhaps it can be moved to the park when the new image is chosen.

Post above mine would be perfect as this is the year of Sasgay Sasuke and its funny!


----------



## Vanity (Mar 17, 2008)

sabakunay said:


> Well this is my idea. Its nothing special, but i find it funny and interesting.
> 
> It is also the truth.
> 
> ...



I support this. lol. It's pure win.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Mar 17, 2008)

Para owned the thread (till now)


----------



## Kasai (Mar 17, 2008)

If Itachi HAD beaten the plot, I would have supported Shiraishi's...but, seeing as how he didn't even manage one eye's worth of damage to a main-character-shielded individual, I have to vote for Para's little number.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 17, 2008)

Kasai said:


> If Itachi HAD beaten the plot, I would have supported Shiraishi's...but, seeing as how he didn't even manage one eye's worth of damage to a main-character-shielded individual, I have to vote for Para's little number.



i'll have to agree
para wins


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:



 I support this one


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm all up for.. *NONE*.

Gonna be ad-blocking it anyway


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 17, 2008)

I like BOTH of Paras pictures^^

the first one is really beautyful.. and the "why so serious " one is just fitting really good


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 17, 2008)

I want this one!


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 17, 2008)

The manga colorings are nice, but I think the next tele pic should only show Itachi, we've had brothers together a for couple of weeks now. 
Plus, Itachi is dead or going to be soon, so please don't make the next pic a sad one  I vote for Para's 'why so serious' picture.


----------



## Juubi (Mar 17, 2008)

I like YK's and Para's pictures


----------



## Para (Mar 17, 2008)

Shodai said:


> .





kurzon said:


> "Why so serious" works best for me.





@lk3mizt said:


> ME. WANTS. THIS. ONE!





Sasori-puppet#69 said:


> Para owned the thread (till now)





Kasai said:


> If Itachi HAD beaten the plot, I would have supported Shiraishi's...but, seeing as how he didn't even manage one eye's worth of damage to a main-character-shielded individual, I have to vote for Para's little number.





Akatsuki_leader24 said:


> i'll have to agree
> para wins





Vermillionage said:


> I like BOTH of Paras pictures^^
> 
> the first one is really beautyful.. and the "why so serious " one is just fitting really good





Di@BoLik said:


> I want this one!





della said:


> The manga colorings are nice, but I think the next tele pic should only show Itachi, we've had brothers together a for couple of weeks now.
> Plus, Itachi is dead or going to be soon, so please don't make the next pic a sad one  I vote for Para's 'why so serious' picture.





Juubi said:


> I like YK's and Para's pictures



Holy shit


----------



## Felix (Mar 17, 2008)

I think the "Why so Serious" is good lulz indeed
But  on the other hand Ghost's is so pretty it makes me


----------



## Para (Mar 17, 2008)

Felix said:


> I think the "Why so Serious" is good lulz indeed
> But  on the other hand Ghost's is so pretty it makes me



It is a fantastic colouring.


----------



## Felix (Mar 17, 2008)

Para said:


> It is a fantastic colouring.



Reminds me of a Renascence paiting


----------



## Esponer (Mar 17, 2008)

Astral said:


> I think we should use _Ghosts_ coloring for the new picture. Though of course there will need to be a slight size reduction, which I can do if you like.
> 
> Predictions Thread


This, dattebayo!


----------



## ingmiorr (Mar 17, 2008)

Diego Serrano's pic rockz


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 17, 2008)

Its over the limits but lmao


----------



## Para (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



This has my full support. It suits the anticipation of seeing Kisame fight again (so it's relevant) and it's also epic win.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



my vote goes for this one.


----------



## Trollzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



It's Over , Hoffkage wins.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 17, 2008)

Im with the kisame tsunami foundation.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm deadly sick from current one - just pick anything already.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 17, 2008)

Tsunami no jutsu.


----------



## drackcove (Mar 17, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...


I sense total win in this picture.


----------



## mgnt (Mar 17, 2008)

...this FTW


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



I was going to vote Para's, but this is awesome XD


----------



## Berserk (Mar 17, 2008)

Either Para's or Spanish Hoffkage's.  Damn, it's too hard to pick one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 17, 2008)

If gifs are not allowed we always have one of my old siggys


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 17, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...



Definetly this..


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2008)

Para's or none


----------



## GottSein (Mar 17, 2008)

Para's or Spanish Hoffkage's.


----------



## Juubi (Mar 17, 2008)

I just saw Spanish Hoffkage's


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



Lol, this one's awesome, it's between Para's (both of them), Yakushi Kabuto,  and this one, decisions decisions


----------



## Hexa (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao


This.

Or Para's.  Either or.


----------



## S-rank_Sarutobi (Mar 17, 2008)

I say Para's


----------



## Hyuuga (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



Ok...this one has to be uploaded


----------



## sagroth (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoffkage ftw.


----------



## .44 (Mar 17, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



Yes.  Yes.  Limits don't matter when Kisame is involved.


----------



## Edo (Mar 17, 2008)

sabakunay said:


> Well this is my idea. Its nothing special, but i find it funny and interesting.
> 
> It is also the truth.
> 
> ...



I Love this one....however, there should be one with Sasuke writing Itachi's name on the book.

Isn't there any panel of Sasuke writing anything? I think there is from the first chapters.

Or this one,


----------



## player1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Kisame and it's not even close.


----------



## Zeropark (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoff's Kisame killer tsunami (the moving pic)


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 17, 2008)

Im tired of seeing Uchiha's, anything but Uchihas.


----------



## altan (Mar 17, 2008)

I like this one.


----------



## Para (Mar 17, 2008)

44seals said:


> Yes.  Yes.  Limits don't matter when Kisame is involved.


Damn right! 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> If gifs are not allowed we always have one of my old siggys


That's epic too


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 17, 2008)

is this gonna be a democracy or a demodcracy??


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## XII_Itachi (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey I made that.  lol


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 17, 2008)

I vote for the Hoff's


----------



## taku (Mar 18, 2008)

Vote for LoT's.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 18, 2008)

Child of Destiny said:


> Basically: are they saying goodbye or having a hissy fit?
> Should be suitable regardless of outcome of this chapter.



I love this image, its so cute and innocent and has none of the malevolence we have come to associate with the relationship between itachi and sasuke.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



I change my support plz, this gif is epic win


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



This one now!  Make it 100x bigger.


----------



## Evil (Mar 18, 2008)

and a smaller version


----------



## Para (Mar 18, 2008)

OH SHI- 

So much awesome to choose from


----------



## Ragormha (Mar 18, 2008)

Throw in a "just as planned" and I'm in...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 18, 2008)

The snakes tongue looks like the front of a massive uncircumsized penis


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



  this one


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Para's one kinda hits the spot. But hoffman's one is pretty darn good too X3 either one of these is good for me. <3


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 18, 2008)

Shodai said:


> reserved while searching for pics
> 
> UPDATED:
> 
> ...



Like this one...


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok here is my try. This is mostly Evil's work but with a twist of my own.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 18, 2008)

this is from zaphoods sig i thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Dukesamcules (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Mar 18, 2008)

noooooo. para gets my vote


----------



## Suzume (Mar 18, 2008)

the scorpion's tail said:


> Ok here is my try. This is mostly Evil's work but with a twist of my own.



This one gets my vote


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Its over the limits but lmao



The thread clearly ended with this post.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2008)

The Madara pick in my sig says it all.  How about that one?


----------



## Edo (Mar 18, 2008)

If the spoiler is true, then the one with Naruto waiting his turn is the most appropriate one.

However I do like the ones with Death note parody.


----------



## ownageprince (Mar 18, 2008)

I like this one and the one with Kisame splashing NYC


----------



## LoT (Mar 18, 2008)

Edo said:


> If the spoiler is true, then the one with Naruto waiting his turn is the most appropriate one.
> 
> However I do like the ones with Death note parody.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2008)

Well looking at how the current one seems to go with where the story is or whatever i choose the Naruto is waiting pic.

And everyone seems to like Para's. Can someone explain it to me, i don't get it.


----------



## Amekage (Mar 18, 2008)

NF, i bring to you all the newest spoiler image, straight from Kishi himself.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Amekage said:


> NF, i bring to you all the newest spoiler image, straight from Kishi himself.



Fucking Epic


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2008)

use my sig...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Fucking Epic



you say that but you stole ma gif


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> you say that but you stole ma gif



I told ya I was stealing it.


----------



## Xion (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy shit Shodai's are good.

So much time spent in Photoshop deserves a spot in the Library.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 18, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I told ya I was stealing it.



anyway, theyre making me a bigger version


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> anyway, theyre making me a bigger version



no want!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 18, 2008)

InfIchi made it for me.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2008)

i made this one too


----------



## Dark Saint (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't put too much time into this but you get the idea.



Not that I support GB or anything...


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Mar 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfIchi made it for me.



Lol OP


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 19, 2008)

Shunshin no Sasuke said:


> I didn't put too much time into this but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I support GB or anything...



lol, how didn't we got that idea??


----------



## Unre4L (Mar 19, 2008)

*groeningized naruto*

i'd love to see something other than another uchiha banner- think this is a nice pic.

credits to Pumpkin girl @ devart.


----------



## Edo (Mar 19, 2008)

Unre4L said:


> i'd love to see something other than another uchiha banner- think this is a nice pic.
> 
> credits to Pumpkin girl @ devart.




lol this one is nice, but not for the telegrams.

Death note or Naruto waiting people...they are funny and story related.


----------



## RivFader (Mar 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfIchi made it for me.



Made of win.


----------



## Incubus (Mar 19, 2008)

Itachi looks dead guys


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2008)

Itachi's ear from his dead pic, should be the new telegrams banner.

Edit: Something like this, but better obviously


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2008)

How about epic poke


----------



## MasterFox (Mar 19, 2008)

I vote for the above /\


----------



## niyesuH (Mar 19, 2008)

Para said:


> Thank you! and lol @ image





Raiden said:


> I thought this one would be good. It is a coloring from 393 afterall:



i would vote for these 2


----------



## Neszup (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of those pics really make me laugh 
Decided to make one too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2008)

sabakunay said:


> Well this is my idea. Its nothing special, but i find it funny and interesting.
> 
> It is also the truth.
> 
> ...



This one has my vote. It just has to be resized

//HbS


----------



## Jesus (Mar 19, 2008)

Shunshin no Sasuke said:


> I didn't put too much time into this but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I support GB or anything...



GB needs to make a GIF version of this one


----------



## FloriaN~ (Mar 19, 2008)

I nominate this:




not made by me, its from ikunlun.


----------



## Bonds (Mar 19, 2008)

~by AsterUchiha


----------



## Petzie (Mar 19, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> I nominate this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew someone would make that necroyaoicest a reality


----------



## Kasai (Mar 19, 2008)

Bonds said:


> ~by AsterUchiha



It's the Easy Button! 

"THAT was easy!"


----------



## Shinny (Mar 20, 2008)

Bonds said:


> ~by AsterUchiha





lawls, i like this one the most so far.


----------



## jirno (Mar 20, 2008)

Why so serious is best


----------



## Prowler (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Prowler (Mar 20, 2008)

*This is Epic! *


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Mar 20, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



aaaw it has to be this.. that is downright epic.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Mar 20, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



lol, made of win


----------



## El Torero (Mar 20, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


>



It?s over, this won


----------



## Bonds (Mar 20, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



This is by far my favorite. Especially since the story is shifting towards Tobi/Madara.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Mar 20, 2008)

Tobi/Madara *I WANT YOU* for the win. MAKE IT THE PICTURE YOU FOOLS.


----------



## Clearmoon (Mar 20, 2008)

Para's "Why so serious"


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2008)

Isn't their anybody who's made a pic of Madara standing on a wooden stool and shrieking at Shino's bugs?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Sarun (Mar 20, 2008)

I suggest we collect all pics up to now and some mod make a poll for people to vote.
no multiple choice.

I pick para's _why so serious?_


----------



## thethingexe (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Child of Destiny (Mar 21, 2008)

What about this classic? Drawn by Bjorkubus


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Para (Mar 21, 2008)

It's over; Shino won.


----------



## Alex (Mar 21, 2008)

I think this:

and this is pretty badass 2


----------



## Sarun (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it decided yet?


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Sarun (Mar 21, 2008)

Good one, Bad Milk.


----------



## Para (Mar 22, 2008)

----------



Bad Milk said:


>





sarun uchiha said:


> Good one, Bad Milk.



Yeah, that is a good one. It's Shodai's.


----------



## Table (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll be happy with any of the more light-hearted ones


----------



## Incubus (Mar 22, 2008)

I want this one.


----------



## Jegan747 (Mar 22, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Here is the actual picture. It was done by -=Ghost=-



i vote this


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Seany (Mar 24, 2008)

Para said:


> ----------



Lmao     win.


----------



## Child of Destiny (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, last one standing is. that's a good one.  Someone resize it to 200 pixels high and we have a winner.


----------



## Para (Mar 24, 2008)

Child of Destiny said:


> lol, last one standing is. that's a good one.  Someone resize it to 200 pixels high and we have a winner.



Done


----------



## Konoha (Mar 24, 2008)

omg i vote for this


----------



## Sollet (Mar 24, 2008)

InfIchi said:


>



Hehe cool one.

We should have something Tobi related.


----------



## Penance (Mar 24, 2008)

That one's awesome...


----------



## Penance (Mar 24, 2008)

Heh..."Don't Tobi-it's a trap!"


----------



## Godammit (Mar 24, 2008)

I VOTE THIS


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Mar 24, 2008)

InfIchi said:


>



Hahahahahahah This wins


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 24, 2008)

Everlost said:


> I think this:



this is so good  +rep


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 24, 2008)

are the mods going to select the next image any time soon? the current one is past its relevant period.


----------



## Bonds (Mar 24, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> this is so good  +rep



I posted it originally. Repping the wrong one!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Mar 24, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I posted it originally. Repping the wrong one!



+ rep from me


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 24, 2008)

Para said:


> Done



I support this!


----------



## KuKu (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't remember from whom I took this, but i'm pretty sure that is someone from NF.


----------



## shadowi (Mar 24, 2008)

Evil said:


> and a smaller version



Am I as blind as Itachi or Sasuke don't know how to write his surname  i support this one


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 24, 2008)

This is probably the worst out of the bunch but I just had to do this  For my fellow House fans...


----------



## Vaizard (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, lol.  Now where have I seen this before...


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 24, 2008)

Shino needs the spotlight.


----------



## Suzume (Mar 24, 2008)

Tara said:


> This is probably the worst out of the bunch but I just had to do this  For my fellow House fans...



I think its funny 



Evangeline said:


> Shino needs the spotlight.



This one is perfect for about a chapter


----------



## Sarun (Mar 24, 2008)

Did a pic is chosen?


----------



## Tarundoru! (Mar 24, 2008)

I did it for the lulz.


----------



## mgnt (Mar 25, 2008)

...made it nao:


----------



## Berry (Mar 25, 2008)

Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.



*.........hey! thats not too bad!*



Evangeline said:


> Shino needs the spotlight.



*My fav so far!*


----------



## UchihaMikoto (Mar 25, 2008)

That one at the beginning of Itachi, Madara and Sasuke is NOT done by Lily, but fukkafyla. Here's the link: .


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Mar 25, 2008)

WIN!!! :amazed



Or at least this one 



LOL


----------



## Petzie (Mar 25, 2008)

mgnt said:


> ...made it nao:



Haha that's pretty cool.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 26, 2008)

It's cool, but it's also disgusting.


----------



## Incubus (Mar 26, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Shino needs the spotlight.





Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.





mgnt said:


> ...made it nao:



X3 WINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWINWIN X3​


----------



## Konoha (Mar 26, 2008)

thats why itachi was injured


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 26, 2008)

When is the new pic gonna go up?


----------



## Jesus (Mar 26, 2008)

Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.



this one! 

I change my vote, most of the pics that were proposed at the first place are already outdated


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Mar 26, 2008)

Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.



This is indeed pure WIN 

I vote with two hands for this 

And it sums up the recent chapters very good, Shino's awesomeness and Tobi's great Art Of Run


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

Did the mods forgot about the idea of changing pics?


----------



## Konoha (Mar 26, 2008)

mods are waiting for the chapter to choose the image


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2008)

God, just change it - anything would do, please!!


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

Konoha said:


> mods are waiting for the chapter to choose the image



Then why open this thread if they are choosing themselves.
If they opened this, then they should tally up people's post if they are not keeping up a poll.


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 26, 2008)

Stolen from somebody's sig, but it is bound to happen sometime.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

^^The one in your sig has more chance of making the cut than that one.


----------



## Amekage (Mar 26, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Stolen from somebody's sig, but it is bound to happen sometime.



that reminds me,


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 26, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Stolen from somebody's sig, but it is bound to happen sometime.




^^^^^^

my vote


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Mar 26, 2008)

Tara said:


> This is probably the worst out of the bunch but I just had to do this  For my fellow House fans...





LOSELOSELOSE

everybodies saying win... just wanna be different...

and this shit is so true because house is so ridiculous it's terrible...


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Mar 27, 2008)

Amekage said:


> that reminds me,


 lol omg...yes...yes...


----------



## Rose (Mar 27, 2008)

Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.



This is made of epic lulz!


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 27, 2008)

Tarundoru! said:


> I did it for the lulz.



Epic win!!!


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm just gonna repost this for shits and giggles


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

​


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Mar 28, 2008)

EDIT: This one is a bit better.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Mar 28, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Stolen from somebody's sig, but it is bound to happen sometime.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,the mods are so lazy. I can't believe they didn't change the telegrams image yet.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 28, 2008)

It's about time they changed it.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 28, 2008)

This,



Wood > All.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 28, 2008)

I vote for Para's ~ Why so serious ~  it's totally win


----------



## Child of Destiny (Mar 29, 2008)

Stolen from Mel's sig. 

If it's too big I will make it smaller and upload it to imageshack


----------



## Blink (Mar 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​



LoL! this one


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BVB (Mar 31, 2008)

Please just change it.

Anything will be ok!


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the image 0,0


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Mar 31, 2008)

Just change it already.

I vote for "Tobi, I want you!" or the kisame one


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 31, 2008)

I vote for this...



...Or my sig. 

______V
______V
______V


----------



## Rikimaru (Mar 31, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I VOTE THIS



 Yes. Do it now.


----------



## Trivub (Mar 31, 2008)

if most of the new ones are uchiha's I think the current one is still funny for at least 3 more weeks.
EDIT: how about my sig?
or wait, I really like the suck him dry shino, posted above.


----------



## Miraizou (Mar 31, 2008)

THAT. Yes, use THAT, seriously do it, DO IT


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 31, 2008)

Still hasn't changed?


----------



## Konoha (Mar 31, 2008)

the scorpion's tail said:


> EDIT: This one is a bit better.


i laughed so hard my vote


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 31, 2008)

This one for the epic truth.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty Much Para's submissions are the best.


----------



## Karmalllll (Mar 31, 2008)

This came up as a spoiler for the coming chapter on mangahelpers. if it isn't real - i highly doubt it because its so ridiculous. it should be the banner.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 1, 2008)

ROFL real old madara :rofl


----------



## Petros (Apr 1, 2008)

Too.fucking.epic


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 1, 2008)

I only colored the image made by @Para


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2008)

^ Thread over.


----------



## Sollet (Apr 1, 2008)

Haha yeah pick the Naruto one!


----------



## El Torero (Apr 1, 2008)

Filler characters aren?t allowed to be the stars of one manga 

That image won the thread


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## integralpumaX (Apr 1, 2008)

This is the one.


----------



## Para (Apr 1, 2008)

SaskeFener said:


> I only colored the image made by @Para



That's awesome! 

Everyone rep SaskeFener!


----------



## Konoha (Apr 1, 2008)

SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANS


----------



## Jesus (Apr 1, 2008)

SaskeFener said:


> I only colored the image made by @Para



hmm, this one. but just change the damn pic already! should we start negging Splintered?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Splintered can not change the pic, it requires an Admin.
But I agree this thread was forgotten horribly.


----------



## AkaiOokami (Apr 1, 2008)

Amekage said:


> NF, i bring to you all the newest spoiler image, straight from Kishi himself.



This has my complete and utter support!


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## RivFader (Apr 1, 2008)

The search has ended.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 1, 2008)

SaskeFener said:


> I only colored the image made by @Para



This........ This is the one


----------



## Sasuke_Debateman (Apr 1, 2008)

SaskeFener said:


> I only colored the image made by @Para




Yes this is the one


----------



## Child of Destiny (Apr 1, 2008)

Can you tone down the green a little bit? It makes my eyes bleed. The original background is here: Or how he's not able to get a key, lying within the range of a few meters, quickly enough without resorting to petty tricks.

IMHO, there's nothing funny about the above text. It would be a lot more humorous to just have the left panel and put "Objection!" or Mel's original text in it. But I can go with it if enough people want it. It seems to carry the same sentiment anyway.


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Apr 1, 2008)

lol hilarious i love it


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Child of Destiny said:


> Can you tone down the green a little bit? It makes my eyes bleed. The original background is here: Vote here





it's ok?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Apr 2, 2008)

SaskeFener said:


> it's ok?



It's missing dattebayo other then that I find it funny


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 2, 2008)

What font is that btw?


----------



## Seph (Apr 2, 2008)

You forgot to make 'Kishi' 'Kishit'.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 2, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> It's missing dattebayo other then that I find it funny





now?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 2, 2008)

Please?


----------



## Sollet (Apr 2, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Please?



I second this.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 2, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



I kinda like this one,loll


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *


Lawlz, that is beyond epic


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 2, 2008)

..............................................


----------



## kingcools (Apr 2, 2008)

Everlost said:


> I think this:




loooooool, best one, im voting for it ^^!!!!!!


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess mods are having a hard time choosing? If so just make all the GOOD ones into a large GIF. Everyone wins.

@Everlost - Fucking Epic.


----------



## acidust (Apr 3, 2008)

Well here's my part.


----------



## acidust (Apr 3, 2008)

here's another one


----------



## Jesus (Apr 3, 2008)

della said:


> It looks like we're back to



this manga is going into circles


----------



## Suzume (Apr 3, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



I think this one fits the feeling for the upcoming chapters by far


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 3, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I think this one fits the feeling for the upcoming chapters by far



i like that one to


----------



## ownageprince (Apr 3, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



I think we have a winner.


----------



## Sollet (Apr 3, 2008)

ownageprince said:


> I think we have a winner.



Yeah mods can you switch pics now?


----------



## Pantera (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## PhotoNinja (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^^Pure Win^^^^

Holly crap that is some good sh*t right there.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 4, 2008)

if someone open a poll?
with 2 or 3 pics?
mods?


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 4, 2008)

Today I want to sleep.
I had a dream.
A horrible nightmare.
Crawling, a weird friend trying to take other ones eyes.
This telegrams image is IMPREGNATED in my Iris.
It is making me fucking unhealty.

Change it already.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 4, 2008)

^ 
we're stuck with it until the end of times


----------



## Jesus (Apr 4, 2008)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> Today I want to sleep.
> I had a dream.
> A horrible nightmare.
> Crawling, a weird friend trying to take other ones eyes.
> ...



F*** THIS 

LET'S NEG THE MODS


----------



## ANBU Dropout (Apr 4, 2008)

UzuKawa said:


> *This is Epic! *



I also vote for this image! :


----------



## Merciless (Apr 4, 2008)

Is the pic ever gonna change or what? itachi is fookin dead... so kill the image.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's the Mada-Tobi pic cropped and resized. Time for a change.
Smallest

Bigger

Original Size


----------



## Uchiha Q (Apr 6, 2008)

I think it should be my sig


----------



## silviasofia (Apr 6, 2008)

OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF 
*Spoiler*: _MADARA SPANKING_ 



]


 I JUST LUVED IT!

*Spoiler*: _OWNER_ 



http://daevakun.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 6, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF
> *Spoiler*: _MADARA SPANKING_
> 
> 
> ...



The best one so far. Again,mods are so lazy.


----------



## Anko-san (Apr 6, 2008)

Source:


----------



## Konoha (Apr 7, 2008)

Madara Spankin Sasuke Rules Rofl

Mods For fuck sake Wake up


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesus, talk about being lazy


----------



## Pantera (Apr 7, 2008)

I vote for Madara spanking Sasuke.

The mods have been latley spending all their time fapping at the bathouse  working hard changing the picture.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 7, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF
> I JUST LUVED IT!



This is awesome. Tobi doesnt approve of bad boys!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 7, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF


This! This one!
Good boy is against bad boys


----------



## Jesus (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 7, 2008)

do want


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 7, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF



I vote for this one


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 7, 2008)

IT ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY MUST BE MADARA SPANKING.

Fucking mods, GET ON WITH IT ALREADY.


----------



## mastercilander (Apr 7, 2008)

It should be my avatar, but my second choice would be Madara spanking Sasuke.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted already but here


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it bad that I avoid coming in here because I can't stand the current image?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 7, 2008)

wow....Madara spanking Sasuke....lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2008)

Rofl...thats all i gotta say


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Apr 7, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This! This one!
> Good boy is against bad boys



Epic ass whooping. Madara oughta smack a switch (tree twig) on that ass.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 8, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF
> *Spoiler*: _MADARA SPANKING_
> 
> 
> ...



Epic. Win.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2008)

Forget all that I said before..Madara spanking Sasuke IS the new Telegrams image..


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Apr 8, 2008)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> The snakes tongue looks like the front of a massive uncircumsized penis



I thought the exact same thing. Kishi kishi...


----------



## Konoha (Apr 8, 2008)

mods people already vote'd for madara spanking sasuke change it NAO


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 8, 2008)

This one is pretty good to. Pain's "hello-face" is priceless


----------



## A1zen (Apr 8, 2008)

lol madara spanking sasuke is very funny


----------



## Konoha (Apr 8, 2008)

all in favor to vote sasuke being smacked by madara say i


----------



## SHINANIGANS (Apr 8, 2008)

It's like every other page there's a new image everyone goes crazy for.
Choose something that can stay for a while, after seeing how long this takes.....

The one with Naruto saying "Hey Kishi Give Me My Manga Back" was really nice.
And perhaps the Madara spanking Sasuke one. But I'm just sick of looking at Sharingans in general to be honest.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 8, 2008)

Are we revolting or something?

Man, this is _awesome_. INB4BANHAMMER


----------



## kteo (Apr 8, 2008)

Zetsu Productions Presents:



Sale on May in Spain.

Prize: 44,95 €

Salute


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ Zetsu Productions   

man that made my day


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll go with the naruto one or the madara spankin sasuke


LOL

I'm posting from my ipod touch


----------



## The_NingeN (Apr 9, 2008)

*Heh... oh well, worth a try.*


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 9, 2008)

Fuck yeah seaking aproves this.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 9, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:



I have to support this one. I love it.


----------



## Fay (Apr 9, 2008)

I vote for this one.


----------



## Para (Apr 11, 2008)

Quick 'n nasty, but you get the point.

For lazy people:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2008)

Para said:


> Quick 'n nasty, but you get the point.
> 
> For lazy people:



win!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2008)

Para said:


> Quick 'n nasty, but you get the point.
> 
> For lazy people:



Epic. Win.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 11, 2008)

It has come to a point where I've adblocked the telegrams image. There so many win pics, we should have a different one each day.


----------



## LittleKitty (Apr 11, 2008)

konoha's secret hero! XD


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 11, 2008)

LittleKitty said:


> konoha's secret hero! XD


 awesome


----------



## granreycero (Apr 11, 2008)

LittleKitty said:


> konoha's secret hero! XD



I can't quite make it out, but thats Itachi right?


----------



## Para (Apr 11, 2008)

Shoko coloured my sketch X3


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










I see it STILL hasn't been changed, if the mods are having a hard choice making a choice, just make them all into a one BIG GIF.


----------



## globe (Apr 11, 2008)

please dun laugh at me


----------



## Mel (Apr 12, 2008)

=P It ridicullous but... (Srry ^^")


----------



## silviasofia (Apr 12, 2008)

this one i just luuuuuuv it!!!!!!!
I also loved the holy poke!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 12, 2008)

Mel said:


> =P It ridicullous but... (Srry ^^")





I love it


----------



## Child of Destiny (Apr 12, 2008)

Mel said:


> =P It ridicullous but... (Srry ^^")



That's awesome! The image should have changed to this a while ago, and it fits well with the ownage going on in the other telegrams sticky too!


----------



## ingmiorr (Apr 12, 2008)

The Hokage faces with Itachi is the best, I think, in terms of content, aspect ratio, and suitability as a kind of banner image.  Would be even better if Kisame was in it, too


----------



## Incubus (Apr 12, 2008)

The last 60 seconds of my life. 

Has this been done before?


----------



## Mel (Apr 13, 2008)

The last one is so true xD

Anyway thx for liking the holy poke =D


----------



## Karmalllll (Apr 13, 2008)

In light of recent non-events (aka lack of action on the Naruto front)


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Apr 13, 2008)

lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





SaskeFener said:


> lol







These 2 images are my favorites so far along with Madara's spanking. I hope the telegram image change soon, its kinda outdated.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 15, 2008)

Karmalllll said:


> In light of recent non-events (aka lack of action on the Naruto front)


That made me lol so hard.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Apr 15, 2008)

come on mods, where's the new imaaagee!!


----------



## LoT (Apr 15, 2008)

Karmalllll said:


> In light of recent non-events (aka lack of action on the Naruto front)



Hahahaha like this one!


----------



## Nash (Apr 15, 2008)

Please...change it to the holy poke thingy...I can't stand the current image any longer


----------



## Blink (Apr 15, 2008)

Come on...


----------



## Bonds (Apr 15, 2008)

The "I want you" Tobi/uncle sam one is easily the most fitting at this moment in time in my opinion.


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Apr 15, 2008)

mods change iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttt 

i vote for the holy poke, btw


----------



## Hadar (Apr 15, 2008)

Blink said:


> Come on...


frogs and scrolls


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 15, 2008)

I think somebody should PM Splintered or another mod.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 15, 2008)

silviasofia said:


> OK I FOUND THIS!!! LMAOF
> *Spoiler*: _MADARA SPANKING_
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, that the best so far


----------



## grim1023 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like a lotta the images but i like this one too


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 16, 2008)

spanking time!!!!!


----------



## Zeropark (Apr 16, 2008)

i heard the admins don't know how to change the image, someone please tell them.


----------



## Sasgay (Apr 16, 2008)

Dooo iiiiiit


----------



## Mel (Apr 16, 2008)

They should really change it =P


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sasgay said:


> Dooo iiiiiit



hheeeeyyyy, that's jonas hill.


----------



## Uchiha Q (Apr 17, 2008)

MY sig owns.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 17, 2008)

*insert agony post here*


----------



## Suzume (Apr 17, 2008)

^Perfect


----------



## GAR Kamina (Apr 17, 2008)

^^
flawless. 

anyone who disagree shall get his ass genjutsued by oscar winner itachi


----------



## Odlam (Apr 17, 2008)

lol between the oscar and the halo, I think FBI Agent has it


----------



## Bonds (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah...that's the winner.


----------



## Pro (Apr 17, 2008)

I really like the Oscar one... 

nice job FBI agent.


----------



## Nash (Apr 18, 2008)

FBI agent wins...let us celebrate this glory.................by changing the telegrams image


----------



## .44 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the idea.  It'd be nice if someone used PS to add in the halo and Oscar, though.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 18, 2008)

hahahaha, that is perfect. 

I think we have a winner.


Until the next winning image comes along, at which point the mods will proceed to ignore it.

womp womp


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 18, 2008)

WE HAVE A WINER!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 18, 2008)

~Kyubii~ said:


> WE HAVE A WINER!



it's been 20 pages we have a winner -.-


----------



## DoomRabbit (Apr 18, 2008)

I vote for this one....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2008)

Hail the mod laziness! They took it to a new level


----------



## Robin (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually like the picture  I hope it stays there permanently.


----------



## Xion (Apr 19, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> I actually like the picture  I hope it stays there permanently.



Your wish shall be granted.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 20, 2008)

I've lost count of how many weeks the image has been there


----------



## Incubus (Apr 20, 2008)

The image has been their since we first learned of Itachi's eye-plucking-plan.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 20, 2008)

This image is already classic - let it be. It's a monument of ancient times


----------



## Incubus (Apr 20, 2008)

It's had more than it's time. Telegrams must move on.


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 20, 2008)

tis is geting ridiculous...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 20, 2008)

At least remove it.

I would rather have nothing than that fucking picture. PLEASE.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 20, 2008)

I say we remove the picture, then revive it at some point near the end of the manga in a year or so's time and we can all have a nostalgia wave of, "Argh! Damn that picture!"


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 20, 2008)

_FBI Agent for the win._


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 20, 2008)

Dattebayo bitch


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ^Perfect





GAR Kamina said:


> ^^
> flawless.
> 
> anyone who disagree shall get his ass genjutsued by oscar winner itachi





Bonds said:


> Yeah...that's the winner.





Pro said:


> I really like the Oscar one...
> 
> nice job FBI agent.





Nash said:


> FBI agent wins...let us celebrate this glory.................by changing the telegrams image





.44 said:


> I like the idea.  It'd be nice if someone used PS to add in the halo and Oscar, though.





Miracle Sun said:


> hahahaha, that is perfect.
> 
> I think we have a winner.
> 
> ...





~Kyubii~ said:


> WE HAVE A WINER!





Joe Gear said:


> _FBI Agent for the win._



awww thanks >_< I am glad u like it <3~~

Mods are probably too busy fapping at the BH



Odlam said:


> lol between the oscar and the halo, I think FBI Agent has it



yep I did it with MS paint lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2008)

> At least remove it.
> 
> I would rather have nothing than that fucking picture. PLEASE.



Agreed.



> tis is geting ridiculous...



Agreed.


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 20, 2008)

OK seriously, the current image has to go. NAO!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 21, 2008)

*remove that pciture you lazy mod byatches!*


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 21, 2008)

ahahaha holy crap, i'm dying


----------



## Jerushee (Apr 21, 2008)

rofl if that one went up as the image that would be lawl cakes


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 21, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> ahahaha holy crap, i'm dying



fantastic!  

Would love to see the original image


----------



## Incubus (Apr 21, 2008)

Wrong in so many ways


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 21, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> fantastic!
> 
> Would love to see the original image



I'm sure someone is willing to get banned for that...


----------



## Rikudou (Apr 21, 2008)

FBI Agent's picture is right in SO many ways, it's almost unbelievable.

That picture wins.


----------



## Jesus (Apr 21, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> ahahaha holy crap, i'm dying



holy shit. 

I DON'T want to see the original picture


----------



## Konoha (Apr 21, 2008)

lazy mods


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> ahahaha holy crap, i'm dying



Use this one when Naruto is back as the main character. 

Ah mods,i know exactly what you're thinking. "Let's make this thread be a fun thread,having nothing to do with the image change".


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 21, 2008)

lol this whole thread is an epic troll by the mods.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2008)

So how bout that thar telegrams image?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Apr 21, 2008)

It's never going to change....


----------



## ~Kyubii~ (Apr 21, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> It's never going to change....



Oh it will, it willl.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 21, 2008)

~Kyubii~ said:


> Oh it will, it willl.



Lol, if it does, it'll just be the current image flipped or reflected or with inverted colours or something


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

we do need a new pic and god damn that pic above....so wrong....so wrong


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 21, 2008)

so......whats next?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Apr 21, 2008)

FBI Agents pic should be up there


----------



## Garfield (Apr 21, 2008)

I think this one might be a joke thread for people to post funny pics but nothing coming out of it! This thread has been around for ages now!!


----------



## Reborn! (Apr 21, 2008)

*clears throat*


*Spoiler*: __ 



CHANGE THE FUCKING IMAGE ALREADY.


----------



## Kyo. (Apr 21, 2008)

this is getting ridiculous.....seriously....the mods must be laughing their asses of with us lol


----------



## Kasai (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone actually tried PM'ing Splintered? Or is everyone just posting senselessly in this topic?

Even if he can't change the image himself, he should be able to get in contact with someone who can relatively quickly.

Hell, I'm confused as to why Hexa hasn't done anything about it...


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 21, 2008)

^ I assumed someone had (politely) done that already.

Posting in never-ending thread. I wonder if they'll actually change the picture soon (maybe some epic image will be in the next chapter that demands the prize spot)...


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 22, 2008)

hello guys


----------



## Rikudou (Apr 22, 2008)

For god`s sake, change the damn pic already !


----------



## zornedge (Apr 22, 2008)

I like the image, alright - but it gets boring for my wandering eyes.  Where's that spark, that creativity of blooming youthfulness wanting to see different things everyday, gone to?

...

Change the image, so we have something new to look at.  Else, leave it so this thread spot becomes stale.  We wont' care either way because we're here to read threads, not look at pictures.  It's just an added bonus.


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 22, 2008)

*bump thread*


----------



## Nagato (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll go with the either SaskeFener, Tobi's "I want you" and FBI Agent's Oscar Itachi


----------



## Heran (Apr 22, 2008)

FBI Agent said:


> *bump thread*



You do relise that there's 5 threads in this sub-forum, which leaves no reason to bump one of them.

On topic, I could complain about the lack of new telegram image, but it won't make much difference.


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Apr 22, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> this is getting ridiculous.....seriously....the mods must be laughing their asses of with us lol


that must be it


----------



## Konoha (Apr 22, 2008)

mods are busy smoking pot's


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 22, 2008)

I kind of got used to the current image  (OMG I'm hypnotized :amazed)

Evil Image


----------



## Petzie (Apr 22, 2008)

I think now we've gotten to a stage where the library would look weird without it.


----------



## Danse (Apr 22, 2008)

i barely notice it any more


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 22, 2008)

i am starting to wonder if the mods dont know how to change the image anymore


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 22, 2008)

they really need to put up the tobi/uncle sam 'i want you' one i saw a while back.....that or the image in *petzie's* sig.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 22, 2008)

das-afrika said:


> that or the image in *petzie's* sig.



Lol, I think I'd die of laughter if I logged in and saw it there. xD


----------



## Akiba (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll go with FBI agent's pic


----------



## Petzie (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Konoha (Apr 23, 2008)

Petzie said:


>



first after i saw this picture i was  then  then  and last :rofl

Sweet Dude


----------



## Feh (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't wanna look at dat frigging picture anymore, have mercy mods


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 23, 2008)

Put my sig pic up for the lulz.
Chibi Windwaker style Team 8 > Dead uchiha and one about to learn his revenge was the murder of a hero


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 23, 2008)

FUCKING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH GOD MAKE THE BURNING STOP MOTHER PLEASE

FDSIFJWSKFEWRFJEIJASFIDFS


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 23, 2008)

probly mods are anti-sasuke.. I don't think it's a good idea



Rikudou said:


> FBI Agent's picture is right in SO many ways, it's almost unbelievable.
> 
> That picture wins.





Spencer_Gator said:


> FBI Agents pic should be up there





Nagato said:


> I'll go with the either SaskeFener, Tobi's "I want you" and FBI Agent's Oscar Itachi





Akiba said:


> I'll go with FBI agent's pic



thanks alot n_n


----------



## Naruko (Apr 23, 2008)

Mods aren't anti-sasuke  We're just waiting for The Right One to come along - some good images in here but when something epic pops up, we'll know it (and personally i'm thinking they might be waiting for images from The Revelation between Madara and Sasuke to occur - should be ripe for some good facial expressions and fanarts).


----------



## Konoha (Apr 23, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Mods aren't anti-sasuke  We're just waiting for The Right One to come along - some good images in here but when something epic pops up, we'll know it (and personally i'm thinking they might be waiting for images from The Revelation between Madara and Sasuke to occur - should be ripe for some good facial expressions and fanarts).


 then for the love of god remove the current image


----------



## Koi (Apr 23, 2008)

^^  PLEASE.  Please just take it down for now omg.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 24, 2008)

Petzie said:


>


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 24, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Mods aren't anti-sasuke  We're just waiting for The Right One to come along - some good images in here but when something epic pops up, we'll know it (and personally i'm thinking they might be waiting for images from The Revelation between Madara and Sasuke to occur - should be ripe for some good facial expressions and fanarts).


Madara spanking Sasuke is >>>> that curent pic, and I doubt anything more epic will surf in a while. Just change it on that one.


----------



## Koori (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn you, mods! Change the fucking image already!! I can't see this shit anymore.


----------



## LoT (Apr 24, 2008)

I can edit a "fan" ... ...


----------



## Barracuda25 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't like the whole idea of Madara spanking Sasuke, isn't there some way we can make the new picture a little more humorous without being so graphic?


----------



## Koi (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude I got spanked all the time as a kid.  It's not graphic.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Apr 24, 2008)

It should be an image that has to to what is currently going on in the manga so I would pick one that has Madara and Sasuke. I say a picture where Sasuke is laying down on a bed, while Madara is sitting down holding book that says "History of Konoha and the Uchiha"


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 24, 2008)

Y?hi Kurenai said:


> Dude I got spanked all the time as a kid.  It's not graphic.



It isn't.

But I, for one, don't want to see Sasuke's shiny ass _everytime_ I visit the Telegrams. *Do not want. * It won't be as amusing when it's left up there for another 12 weeks. The current picture was lulzy for a short while, too. Now it's an eye-sore. 
I think that's why the decison should be made very wisely.


----------



## BubbleGumx (Apr 25, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...



 This gets my vote!! 

Might aswell post one 

by LainaofthesandLOL (deviantart)


----------



## Ashiya (Apr 25, 2008)

Hereby I introduce my submission for the next telegram image. :risu


----------



## Petzie (Apr 26, 2008)

My friend (who doesn't visit NF) was looking up something about Naruto in school in ICT class, and a website that had our telegrams image popped up, and I just went into uncontrollable laughter.

It's always going to remind me of school now. D:


----------



## Lokiee The Undead (Apr 26, 2008)

by Invince


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 26, 2008)

This


Or this


~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## House (Apr 27, 2008)

My little contribution.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Apr 27, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.



Evil and funny 

This is WIN


----------



## Reborn! (Apr 27, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.



I don't think you know how awesome that is.


----------



## Mel (Apr 27, 2008)

...well I did something really really poor...it's my signature

*Spoiler*: __ 







Prob no one will get it xD


----------



## za_warudo (Apr 28, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.



That's pretty good. No one can help but laugh at sarutobi's hypocrisy if all what Madara's saying is true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2008)

i didn't know who had it in his sig.... but i think it was in the Konoha Park edit naruto yelling panel.... it went something like this:


"Kishi... give me my fucking manga back" or something like that, it's symbolic because the next chapters will have nothing to do with naruto, it will be about the uchihas


----------



## Cytrin (Apr 28, 2008)

change the picture please


----------



## Karmalllll (Apr 28, 2008)

Itachi should've taken his eye instead...


*Spoiler*: __ 




aka the third eyed uchiha - he'll be itachi's new light.


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 28, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.



lol, thats win...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2008)

BubbleGumx said:


> This gets my vote!!
> 
> Might aswell post one
> 
> by LainaofthesandLOL (deviantart)


aw my gawd, madara looks so cute


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2008)

this thread's making me lol so much 

you guys don't realize if they change the picture, this thread will lose its purpose and drive


----------



## Miraizou (Apr 28, 2008)

CrystalCypher said:


> It should be an image that has to to what is currently going on in the manga so I would pick one that has Madara and Sasuke. I say a picture where Sasuke is laying down on a bed, while Madara is sitting down holding book that says "History of Konoha and the Uchiha"



:amazedLike a story before bedtime?


----------



## limatt (Apr 29, 2008)

they will never change it.


----------



## Miraizou (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd give em around 3 more chapters at least. 
Hm...500th post. Not that it matters D:


----------



## Joshu (Apr 29, 2008)

Changing the Telegrams Pic is serious business.

or

What? You can change the pic??


----------



## LoT (Apr 29, 2008)

LQ 

As soon as I am back on my own PC I will do it better, but I hope you get the Idea!


----------



## Konoha (Apr 29, 2008)

3rd and sasuke = win :rofl


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 29, 2008)

^  yes it is 

its Golden Week, the picture should be changed for this event


----------



## Pain's rikudou!! (Apr 29, 2008)

Nuzents said:


> ^  yes it is
> 
> its Golden Week, the picture should be changed for this event



what's with this golden week and what's so special about it???
I had never heard of this so called GOLDEN WEEK.
could you please explain it to me


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2008)

I think Itachi with a halo and oscar is the winner.


----------



## Holierthanu1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...



that...is made with ultrawin


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 30, 2008)

Splintered said:


> 3. I have no problems putting an Uchihacest image if there is not sufficient awesome in this thread.  If only just to watch the reaction.



So where's our sweet Uchihacest? You promised to put it if there's not enough win  I'm still hoping here


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Apr 30, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.



LOL!!!!
At least this thread is entertaining


----------



## A1zen (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol that one of House is so wrong, that is funny


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 30, 2008)

Keep them coming. I may make a poll thread for the other mods at some point soon. Rather busy right now, so yeah...the ones that look like they have the most support recently will be the ones we choose from. Wasn't decided who would handle this in the end, so another mod could always pick it up.

The poll will not be made public for members because without fail any poll which includes changing something on the forums has this tendency towards an overwhelming number of dupe accounts voting.


----------



## Candy (Apr 30, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I submit the following for your approval:
> 
> 
> @Para: Artist is named Lily, very popular fanartist for Itachi.
> ...




i tottally vote this


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 1, 2008)

This thread is indeed very funny. But isn't it the time to change image?? I hope in the upcoming chapters there will be something interesenti which will give someone enough inspiration...


----------



## Shodai (May 1, 2008)




----------



## ~rocka (May 1, 2008)

Lokiee The Undead said:


> by Invince



This one is so nice!


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 1, 2008)

Ahhh...

UGhhhhh

I'm out of words.

But at least mods hear our toughts.


----------



## KageFreak (May 2, 2008)

ye
Hashirama is kind of cool


----------



## ninjaneko (May 2, 2008)

^lol. What it should say is, "Good, Shodai. You look kinda Oro."



EDIT: Here's a pretty cool lookin' Madara:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miraizou (May 3, 2008)

Hot damn, that Madara pic is frickin' awesome


----------



## Nami (May 5, 2008)

House said:


> My little contribution.




This is pure win  Hope them changing the picture soon..


----------



## Belbwadous (May 6, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> This
> 
> 
> Or this
> ...



I kinda like this one.It would be the best.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2008)

smex, hashimada/madahashi, the newest yaoi paring from naruto


----------



## Jesus (May 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> smex, hashimada/madahashi, the newest yaoi paring from naruto



I wonder what use Madara is planning for that thing in his hand


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I wonder what use Madara is planning for that thing in his hand


its his yaoi paddle bashosen


----------



## Yakuza (May 6, 2008)

YAMATO WOOD for greater justice


----------



## Shodai (May 6, 2008)




----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 6, 2008)

Hey Shodai


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> smex, hashimada/madahashi, the newest yaoi paring from naruto



I vote this. 





Or.. anything, at this point.  Seriously.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, the Madara/Shodai pic should win.

God damnit, DO SOMETHING ALREADY.


----------



## Hexa (May 6, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> Or this
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


Maybe we'd go with this if it had more lense flare.  I mean, a decent amount more.  Nothing crazy where you can't see the whole image, but enough to strike the fear of God into you.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Maybe we'd go with this if it had more lense flare.  I mean, a decent amount more.  Nothing crazy where you can't see the whole image, but enough to strike the fear of God into you.



...


----------



## Face (May 6, 2008)

I like the one with Itachi his halo and the Oscar Award thing.


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 7, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> YAMATO WOOD for greater justice


----------



## Candy (May 7, 2008)

Blaze said:


> lol love that one



i vote the one he loves


----------



## Koi (May 7, 2008)

LOVE THIS.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 8, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> smex, hashimada/madahashi, the newest yaoi paring from naruto


I've been waiting for somebody else to think of this pairing, lol. And I don't even like yaoi... You just knew the moment Madara said "admired." Actually, it goes back much further than that...back to when we first learned Madara was the other statue...lol.


----------



## Miraizou (May 8, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> smex, hashimada/madahashi, the newest yaoi paring from naruto



Who's seme? :amazed Methinks they switch 
^I vote for this!

The the hokage yamato wood would be my second choice


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Miraizou (May 8, 2008)

That's one of the scariest things I've ever seen.

Is that in the anime, cuz I don't remember seeing anything so...O_O;


----------



## Shodai (May 8, 2008)

Coloured version of Shodai vs Madara.

Epic.


----------



## Robin (May 8, 2008)

Yamato  epic


----------



## Petzie (May 8, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> That's one of the scariest things I've ever seen.
> 
> Is that in the anime, cuz I don't remember seeing anything so...O_O;



Yes, latest filler episode.


----------



## Miraizou (May 8, 2008)

Petzie said:


> Yes, latest filler episode.


Just saw the raw an hour ago, and... It's even more disturbing when you actually watch it.
Gawd I hate fillers


----------



## piccun? (May 8, 2008)

my humble proposal


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 8, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Just saw the raw an hour ago, and... It's even more disturbing when you actually watch it.
> Gawd I hate fillers



I haven't seen it yet, what happens?


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

piccun said:


> my humble proposal



i want this one


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 9, 2008)

piccun said:


> my humble proposal



rofl


----------



## Jesus (May 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

what did they do! HOW DID THEY DARE mad



piccun said:


> my humble proposal


lol nice 

although I'm not sure I would stand seeing it stickied there during five months


----------



## Shodai (May 9, 2008)

Nice, pic, all it needs now is "LOL UCHIHA" on it


----------



## piccun? (May 9, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Nice, pic, all it needs now is "LOL UCHIHA" on it


----------



## Petzie (May 9, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> I haven't seen it yet, what happens?



It was all fanservice.
Like Naruto thinking Sai was going to kiss him 


And then Naruto trying to kiss Sakura in a dream (which is where that other scary picture of Naruto posted up there came from xD)

Oh, and there was loads of filler backstory for the Temple of Fire thing.
And two second flashback of young Asuma.

AND CHANGE THE IMAGE ALREADY.


----------



## Para (May 9, 2008)

akatsukiprojects said:


> i didn't know who had it in his sig.... but i think it was in the Konoha Park edit naruto yelling panel.... it went something like this:
> 
> 
> "Kishi... give me my fucking manga back" or something like that, it's symbolic because the next chapters will have nothing to do with naruto, it will be about the uchihas




You mean that? ^

Another member made a coloured version too:



Personally though I'm rooting for VotE:


----------



## Hollowized (May 9, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Coloured version of Shodai vs Madara.
> 
> Epic.



*POW!*


----------



## Shodai (May 9, 2008)

_heh _
​


----------



## MaelstromSOS (May 9, 2008)

I would run from Telegrams if that was the picture greating me every time I visit...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2008)

even though i like the VoTE pix BUT i think it should contain some itachi since the next chapters are gonna be his story, and if i want to back up my vote i should give out some nominations:-

it can be about, Itachi(as a tribute):-

*Spoiler*: __ 












or, itachi's reason for the clan wipe out:-




or, the sharingan trio:-


*Spoiler*: __ 

















or the itachi/madara saga:-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










or other recent manga chapters related things:-


*Spoiler*: __ 






the upcoming chapters could explain this cover






and i could not resist this, its so much win:-



i didn't even spoiler tag it 



edit: joly shit my 555th post was on the 558th post in this thread... awesomeness


----------



## Bandit (May 11, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _heh _
> ​



i second this comment.


----------



## Gary (May 11, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _heh _
> ​



tis yes this


----------



## Kasai (May 11, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _heh _
> ​



Okay...for the umpteenth time (I lost track), in response to recent developments in the manga, I change my vote.

This. This, this, this. Censor the sensitives if you must, mods, but this must go up.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 11, 2008)

that is fucking disgusting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2008)

AP do good?


----------



## ~Link~ (May 11, 2008)

Anything would be better than that picture up there reminding me the Uchiha fight  !!


----------



## Konoha (May 11, 2008)

why dont mods change the image every week by the members vote with the release of the chapter.


----------



## Nami (May 12, 2008)

If we don't post here anymore i bet they would decide to change the picture


----------



## Sumeragi (May 12, 2008)

Please, for the love of Mikoto, GET RID OF the retarded thing that's up there now.  

The Shodai vs Madara spread is epic. This would be good too:


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 12, 2008)

damn.. this thread should just be deleted.. they never listen, and its been like 3 months with that same above image..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2008)

you don't know how fucking true you are, cuz i registered around late January.. and after about a week i saw that pic.


----------



## Shodai (May 12, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _heh _
> ​


----------



## Highgoober (May 12, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _heh _
> ​




I want this naow!


----------



## Godammit (May 12, 2008)

Vote Godammit for Telegrams mod, I would change it every 2 days. VOTE NAO.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 12, 2008)

My avy isn't funny enough


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 12, 2008)

Senju wood won.

Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood 


Do it already 

Do you enjoy this fucking suffering?, My eyes are starting to fucking *bleed*.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

HOT SENJU WOOD


----------



## Godammit (May 12, 2008)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> Senju wood won.
> 
> Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood Senju wood
> 
> ...



Hey, Itachi's eyes also bleeded. COINCEDENCE?  ITHINK NOT


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 12, 2008)

> Hey, Itachi's eyes also bleeded. COINCEDENCE? ITHINK NOT




Fuck,they discovered me 


See, I'm even getting paranoid.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 12, 2008)

Please *no* Senju Wood. Please.

And I lol every time someone says an image has won. At least 20 pics have won by now. It doesn't matter. They've all lost.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

All it took was a PM people. Done.


----------



## Godammit (May 12, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> All it took was a PM people. Done.



By me , lol.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Indeed. 

I'll happily change the image if you guys vote on it every week and PM me the winner with the evidence.

Oh, and as fucking hilarious as Shodai's comics are, I don't think the rest of the staff would improve of the "SUCK MY COCK HOT WOMENS" jokes. So try to avoid submitting those.


----------



## Godammit (May 12, 2008)

Then someone should delete this thread next week and create a new one with a poll.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 12, 2008)

Um, don't get me wrong - I'm happy that image was changed, but making it larger than actuall forum's borders is... not best idea. Something with the size of previous pics should be posted.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Reading back, I figured the general consensus was the current pic. 

But er, if you guys think it's too wide, then make sure to recommend pics like the above in this week's poll come Friday.


----------



## Sasuke (May 12, 2008)

It looks better around this size in my oppinion, at least it's finally been changed and it's a great choice.


----------



## DoomRabbit (May 12, 2008)

This makes me sooo happy, that pic is BRAAWESOME!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 12, 2008)

If people want to go with epic spread, let us atleast use higher quality


----------



## Sasuke (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that's definitely an improvement


----------



## Daxcheese (May 12, 2008)

Man , I dont want anything serious.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 12, 2008)

HOLY GOD YES

I do prefer the version that has "telegrams" in the quote bubble, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 12, 2008)

I wanted something funny, but I won't complain, afterall it changed.


EDITamn, you are my favourite Admin of all time, tenshi.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 12, 2008)

Thanx again, Tenshi


----------



## Godammit (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, but the admin wont prolly allowed since It flamebashes Madarafans.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

About time
Thank god!
Epic cover is epic, and it deserves to be there


----------



## ~rocka (May 12, 2008)

Finally .


----------



## Ema Skye (May 12, 2008)

It finally has been changed


----------



## Marte1980 (May 12, 2008)

This is one of the most beautiful panels of the whole manga. I like a lot the other panel on the same page too. Madara looks really psychotic.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 12, 2008)

FINALLY \o/


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 12, 2008)

Epic

Might lack the funnies though, but still epic


----------



## Petzie (May 12, 2008)

Oh lol, I clicked on telegrams, and my mother was standing behind me, and I noticed the image beginning to load, and for a horrible second I thought it was going to be the version with with "SUCK MY COCK HOT MADARA" at the bottom of it.

And my mother was rapidly approaching the computer.
Never closed a window so fast in my life.

But hey, at least it's changed.


----------



## Qool (May 12, 2008)

Lack of humor, but better than stale Uchihas.


----------



## Chausie (May 12, 2008)

Nice new image! Shame it's not in colour, and isn't very funny.. But nice, nonetheless.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 12, 2008)

After ages they did it.

BUT PEOPLE POSTED A LOT OF humour pics,ad everybody expected a funny one to be used. 

Psh. Well,it's better than staring on that one.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

we got a really good cool


----------



## God Hand (May 12, 2008)

finally!  Nice to see something other then the Itachi-Sasu pic.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

^ yeah got old after sasuke didn't die =[


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 12, 2008)

I am glad it finally got changed but I don't like the new one..

too dark...maybe if it was colored, it would look better.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

if some one colored it they might ruin the art =[


----------



## Konoha (May 12, 2008)

well if it was colored like anime it would kick some ass !!


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

it would except its a bad anime


----------



## swim-nin (May 12, 2008)

rejoice, for thine image is changed!!!!
:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW

and i personally like it. a colored version would probably kick its ass, but whatever...


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

colored i bet any thing would be messed up


----------



## Belbwadous (May 12, 2008)

loll


----------



## Jeαnne (May 12, 2008)

i am addicted to this img, its awesome


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

its going to be siged soon +


----------



## ~L~ (May 13, 2008)

yeah for new telegrams image X3 and jeanneuchihas version in her sig ain't half bad <3 i like madara's silhouette with the moon in the back xD actually i like the whole pic


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 13, 2008)

No lulz though.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (May 13, 2008)

pure gold


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

i don't need any more lulz


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 13, 2008)

The current telegram image is *208.89 kB (213906 bytes)*.

Here is a better version. 
It's only *65.32 kB (66883 bytes)*. Much more than half the original site.



~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 13, 2008)

It was actually changed :WOW now someone needs to color that one to make it more epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 13, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> The current telegram image is *208.89 kB (213906 bytes)*.
> 
> Here is a better version.
> It's only *65.32 kB (66883 bytes)*. Much more than half the original site.
> ...


You should PM Tenshi about that)


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 13, 2008)

i prefer the new image black and white


----------



## El Torero (May 13, 2008)

Where is the lulz in the new image?


----------



## Shodai (May 13, 2008)

New image lacks epic


----------



## Shodai (May 13, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I'll happily change the image if you guys vote on it every week and PM me the winner with the evidence.
> 
> Oh, and as fucking hilarious as Shodai's comics are, I don't think the rest of the staff would improve of the "SUCK MY COCK HOT WOMENS" jokes. So try to avoid submitting those.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 13, 2008)

Shodai said:


> New image lacks epic



It has shodai, there is plenty of epic in it


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (May 13, 2008)

New pic I thought it will never happen


----------



## zornedge (May 13, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> New pic I thought it will never happen



Me too.  About time mod's updated it!


----------



## ingmiorr (May 13, 2008)

Hell has finally frozen over


----------



## Shodai (May 13, 2008)

I am so gonna win the contest for next week's pic


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (May 13, 2008)

This telegram image is very cool. Altough it's not funny, it's taken from one of the best part of the manga. So enjoy it!


----------



## Miraizou (May 13, 2008)

They changed the image.






......OH MY GAWD! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyuubi getting raped by Shodai's wood is always win


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (May 13, 2008)

> I am so gonna win the contest for next week's pic



Ain't happening, I already did mine


----------



## ZenGamr (May 13, 2008)

Yeah for new telegram pics.


----------



## niyesuH (May 13, 2008)

i would have liked a colored version more.. but i like the image u guys chose


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Shodai said:


>


 .


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 13, 2008)

fuck yeah finally changed


----------



## ninjaneko (May 13, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> All it took was a PM people. Done.


 Are you serious?! _NO ONE_ PMed a mod until yesterday?!  




Anyway, yay! It changed! It's all different and stuff! Good choice.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> fuck yeah finally changed



how did you just see that lo l


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 13, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Are you serious?! _NO ONE_ PMed a mod until yesterday?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are an entire forum of stupid assholes who thought, "lol, somebody else has already done it."

Anyway, yeah, we're going to need lots and lots of shodai mini comics. Perhaps Shodai should make gifs out of them? So that instead of an entire comic page (lol hueg) we get a smaller gif that flashes the panels?


----------



## Heran (May 13, 2008)

I don't know what to say about the new pic.

Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2008)

all I can say is I wanna see that animated


----------



## Bandit (May 13, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> all I can say is I wanna see that animated



considering shippuden's current animators, no you don't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2008)

Bandit said:


> considering shippuden's current animators, no you don't



lol  


anyway, i like the image but i wanted something to get along the manga now and in the future 4 5 to 10 chapters(itachi maybe)... but am happy if this was the majority's choice .

BTW..... is this an every week thing, if so it would be more awesome


----------



## The Scientist (May 13, 2008)

the latest telegram image is epically appropriate I must say  about time it was changed too. the last one was getting really old.


----------



## Mel (May 13, 2008)

Aleluia they changed that image xD


----------



## Blaizen (May 14, 2008)

Why is it weak?

Its because it lackz Colourz


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 14, 2008)

I agree with above. Its a nice picture but boring without colour. I think the 2nd one from this thread should be used:

VOTE FOR BYAKUYA AND SUPPORT KIKI


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I don't like the new image


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

_I just did this. Thought it was kinda good. _
​


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2008)

^

looks fucking awesome...wish it was brighter though


----------



## vered (May 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


> _I just did this. Thought it was kinda good. _
> ​



amazing.this one should be post.


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> ^
> 
> looks fucking awesome...wish it was brighter though


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, Shodai if you want it up you should PM Tenshi-Oni who put up the last image. I'm not sure that the mods read this page too much or don't have the control of the Admins or Smods to change it. 

Also a credit for the colourist Kamikaze King would be nice too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2008)

I think they should use that one. It looks really good


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Yeah, Shodai if you want it up you should PM Tenshi-Oni who put up the last image. I'm not sure that the mods read this page too much or don't have the control of the Admins or Smods to change it.
> 
> Also a credit for the colourist Kamikaze King would be nice too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2008)

Man you work fast


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (May 15, 2008)

Nice! You should PM it to an Admin or Smod to get it up. 

I like the rounded edges and border that you've added to it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 15, 2008)

Ain't we suppose to have voting? I don't want that color version, I don't like it enough to see every day for months.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 15, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ain't we suppose to have voting? I don't want that color version, I don't like it enough to see every day for months.



You want to see the moon huh


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Man you work fast



Senju level speed 



Hatifnatten said:


> Ain't we suppose to have voting? I don't want that color version, I don't like it enough to see every day for months.



Positive as ever


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> You want to see the moon huh


Yeah, one moon please


----------



## Shepard (May 15, 2008)

That colouring is awesome Shodai


----------



## Jesus (May 15, 2008)

I like this one a lot.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2008)

I'd say vote on it but the new chapter will be out tomorrow so there'd be no point.

Just enter the colored version into the poll competition this week and I'll upload it if it wins.


----------



## mgnt (May 15, 2008)

...at last pic changed ......the failure of madara pic ...shodai is the hero nowadayz


----------



## Shodai (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Incubus (May 15, 2008)

^dat one plox


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2008)

Bandit said:


> considering shippuden's current animators, no you don't



shoot how could I forget


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

Shodai said:


>



i can't fucking rep you


----------



## Petzie (May 15, 2008)

Dammit, in the time it took me to clean my version Shodai posted his D:


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 15, 2008)

Here's animated version for a choice


----------



## Incubus (May 15, 2008)

^ **


----------



## Gary (May 15, 2008)

lol               dude


----------



## God Hand (May 15, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's animated version for a choice



Very nice 

It really brings out Sasukes eyes


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 16, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's animated version for a choice



Lol! That's creepy!


----------



## E (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Miraizou (May 18, 2008)

^ LOL!



Hatifnatten said:


> Here's animated version for a choice



Wow, that's disturbing!


----------



## Seany (May 18, 2008)

Nice Sasuke.


----------



## Child of Destiny (May 18, 2008)

This one still looks good. I don't want to look at Sasuke again every time I see a page.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 19, 2008)

I still think there suppose to be something funny in telegrams image...


----------



## Child of Destiny (May 19, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I still think there suppose to be something funny in telegrams image...


 words cannot describe how quickly i'd dl adblock just to remove this image


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

also th sasuke one could be good


----------



## Para (May 19, 2008)

DO IT MODS


----------



## Felix (May 19, 2008)

FUCK
DO IT NOW


----------



## Svenskan (May 19, 2008)

?h I love that picture. Very nice coloured.


----------



## Shodai (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I contacted TenshiOni and asked him to put up the banner I made.

New image ftw.


----------



## LoT (May 19, 2008)

The Kamikaze King Version is perfect!!


----------



## Bandit (May 19, 2008)

Kamikaze King = GOD


----------



## Bandit (May 19, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Here's animated version for a choice



pure win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zornedge (May 19, 2008)

The current telegrams (new) image receives my stamp of approval.


----------



## Incubus (May 19, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> The new telegrams image fucking sucks.



Lies  **


----------



## Ema Skye (May 19, 2008)

I like the new colored version


----------



## Nash (May 19, 2008)

OMG...the new image's fucken awesome


----------



## Si Style (May 19, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Lies  **



Hehe, he's being ironical.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 19, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> The new telegrams image fucking sucks.




I am forced to agree, Kamikaze King is a douchebag.


----------



## Incubus (May 19, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Hehe, he's being ironical.



Lies  **


----------



## Pepe Grillo (May 19, 2008)

COCKS!!!


----------



## ssaxamaphone (May 19, 2008)

the new colored image kicks ass


----------



## * DARK LORD * (May 20, 2008)

*the right pic*


----------



## ownageprince (May 20, 2008)

Wicked new image. Now we wait for another one!


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (May 20, 2008)

finally a legit pic after the sasuke n' itatchi eyes image... nice banner!


----------



## Nami (May 20, 2008)

I liked the new one. Colored.. it is refreshing 
Epic picture all the way.


----------



## Daxcheese (May 20, 2008)

I really wanted a pic that was not serious, but the current one looks freakin epic ! Couldnt have better !


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 20, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Hehe, he's being ironical.




Is that like, English or something?


----------



## Kitsukaru (May 20, 2008)

This picture is epic.
I guess it's looks better when it's not night. The moon has turned into the sun ^^ 
 ... or is it an eclipse?

~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Reborn! (May 20, 2008)

Who ever negged me is an idiot.


----------



## HumanWine (May 20, 2008)

That pix is fukking epic. Now if the anime series was like that.....

I wouldnt mind the minute long pauses as the wind blows the trees.


----------



## Petzie (May 20, 2008)

Lovin' the new picture.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 21, 2008)

Absolutely epic pic.


----------



## Vorian (May 21, 2008)

Who made the colouring?? I would love if he could send me a bigger picture of it for my desktop


----------



## Jesus (May 21, 2008)

Kamikaze King said:


> Who ever negged me is an idiot.



hahaha lol 



Vorian said:


> Who made the colouring?? I would love if he could send me a bigger picture of it for my desktop


the person I just quoted  his name is on the pic.

Mono - _Under The Pipal Tree_


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (May 21, 2008)

WOW...i so love that new pic...

yeah...the black and white version of the pic just wasn't cutting it...

but this colored version is P-E-R-F-E-C-T.


----------



## MasterFox (May 21, 2008)

current telegrams pic is epic, no need for a new one for awhile.


----------



## jaxspider (May 21, 2008)

Can someone please send me a full size or wallpaper size image of the banner image!!! I +rep you long time!


----------



## Incubus (May 21, 2008)

They can keep this pic for as long as wethey want.


----------



## Reborn! (May 21, 2008)

jaxspider said:


> Can someone please send me a full size or wallpaper size image of the banner image!!! I +rep you long time!



To you and anyone else that wants my original full sized image:


----------



## Incubus (May 21, 2008)

thx


----------



## silvr (May 22, 2008)

the new picture is pure ownage. love it!!


----------



## The Scientist (May 22, 2008)

the new pic is beyond epic. it is sublime  I thought it looked great in black and white...but this one just blew the last one right out of the water.


----------



## l0rdza0n (May 22, 2008)

holy shit..

seriously

Kamikaze King!!!

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

now that's an image.. awesome coloring of the VOTE battle! OMFG that shit is sick son


----------



## House (May 23, 2008)

That picture is really awesome.


----------



## KageFreak (May 23, 2008)

epic pic
lol so great

but why so serious?


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2008)

That pic will be up there for a while. I have no idea when a pic as epic as that will ever appear again in naruto.


----------



## Kieuseru (May 23, 2008)

This is an epic pic.  I hope it doesn't get changed for a while. 




Kamikaze King said:


> To you and anyone else that wants my original full sized image:



Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

thanks for the colored pic and the orginla size


----------



## ownageprince (May 25, 2008)

oh man this is brilliant.


----------



## limatt (May 26, 2008)

i love the curent image i hope they don't change it for a while


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 26, 2008)

lol that itachi pic is priceless!!!

he's like the new keanu reeves, he acts without actually acting at all!! 

next chapter.....hmm...

change the focus, change the god forsaken focus already


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 29, 2008)

i made this


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 29, 2008)

I love the above one


----------



## Nami (May 29, 2008)

^ This is perfect.


----------



## Heiji-sama (May 29, 2008)

hahaha I love this pic! itachi is indeed the best actor I've ever seen


----------



## archtirials (May 31, 2008)

Definitely this one...


----------



## Reborn! (May 31, 2008)

archtirials said:


> Definitely this one...



I'd shoot myself the day the decide to put incestuous yaoi as the new fucking image.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2008)

sasukefener colour that pic at the top.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2008)

I love the current one.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 1, 2008)

Current hawk one is awesome!


----------



## Phemt (Jun 1, 2008)

Is that supposed to be funny? Oh I forgot.. biased mods, their shitty main character sux, so they try to mock Sasuke, what a surprise.


----------



## Heiji-sama (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL, so the next pic will be a collage of Naruto crying pics?

That would only be fair.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 1, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> LOL, so the next pic will be a collage of Naruto crying pics?



I'm wondering why I haven't seen any of those before..

That would probably hurt the mods integrity though, considering how pathetic most of them are.


----------



## Child of Destiny (Jun 2, 2008)

I suggest we have a blank telegrams image for the time being or go back to the old one.

I don't want to look at a picture which bashes Sasucakes for weeks on end. It is giving the wrong impression, like flaming and baiting is encouraged.


----------



## archtirials (Jun 2, 2008)

The new one... sucks.



much better


----------



## Heiji-sama (Jun 2, 2008)

no.



renkor said:


> Jewringan allows Sasuke to control the Media and recieve millions of dollars from the U.S.A. He can also summon pastrami sandwiches at will!



that pic is magnificent


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 2, 2008)

flaming and baiting is encouraged

How about this one? 

The Itachi spread saying there wont be a next time


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 2, 2008)

Current one is okay. I like it. I hope DD or Amaretti colors that one.

But what's better than that is the precious pic in my sig! Thanks to Tsukiko for the saved link!


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude you can't steal the Blenderpic.

IT'S JUST WRONG


----------



## En Too See (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a link to the one that they just had up with the hawks and Sasuke crying? If so..please PM it to me.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 2, 2008)

They should put up again the "emo boy!" one, that was awesome


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 2, 2008)

What happened to *Lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!* 

~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 2, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL, nice


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 2, 2008)

ROFL did u make that lol????


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 2, 2008)

*yellow flash *


.....................

@Namikage:



Now THAT, is a Yellow Flash


----------



## Heiji-sama (Jun 2, 2008)

Geijutsu said:


> They should put up again the "emo boy!" one, that was awesome




I second


----------



## En Too See (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure somebody has a copy of the telegrams image of the hawks/sasuke. There's no way it just disappeared.


----------



## Heiji-sama (Jun 2, 2008)

^ PM    you!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## piccun? (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Godammit (Jun 3, 2008)

No, it isnt mine. Its from some in Blender. I think "Dave" was the one.


----------



## Konoha (Jun 3, 2008)

very artistic and beautiful art O RLY


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 3, 2008)

It's beautiful, that could work.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 3, 2008)

We got ourselves a winner!


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2008)

I suggest...


----------



## Belbwadous (Jun 4, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> I suggest...



ROFL! This is a killer picture!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 5, 2008)

I predict the next telegram image will be naruto swallowing a crow 

It will be epic and disturbing


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2008)

Urine went off my penzor after seeing crying Sasuke pic


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 5, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Urine went off my penzor after seeing crying Sasuke pic



I can't even tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2008)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> I predict the next telegram image will be naruto swallowing a crow
> 
> It will be epic and disturbing


Crow: The Other Other White Meat

or

Crow: It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2008)

I vote for a Sasuke/Hawk card crusher.   Someone should whip that up.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 5, 2008)

I nominate razieel's image


----------



## Sollet (Jun 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I nominate razieel's image



ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I nominate razieel's image




THIS IS CORRECT


----------



## Frosch (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Itachi's Oscar pic but razieel's is pure lulz


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2008)

Razieel pic wins


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 6, 2008)

Lulz, Razieel's pic is just epic!


----------



## Gary (Jun 6, 2008)

naruto swallowing a crow ohpek


----------



## Mia (Jun 6, 2008)

Naruto and the crow. perfect.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 6, 2008)

Sasuke new MS..... Read from the right to the left.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 6, 2008)

Comic by


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Comic by



Crappy edit 

Edit: fixed it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

the scorpion's tail said:


> Sasuke new MS..... Read from the right to the left.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __






Jinchuriki-san said:


> I nominate razieel's image


I concur.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 6, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



*Much better.*


----------



## Snowfairy (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 7, 2008)

self-made


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



If this doesn't win, I will blow this forum to pieces.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



:rofl Brilliant!


----------



## The Greatest Shinobi 1 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Miraizou (Jun 8, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> If this doesn't win, I will blow this forum to pieces.



I second that


----------



## Jesus (Jun 9, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I nominate razieel's image



this one, definitely.


----------



## Kasai (Jun 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



This, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 11, 2008)

I liked this one...good work...pos reps...


----------



## Purge (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the animation. Quite nice, shows whats going to happen quite nicely.


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 11, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> this one, definitely.



I second that.


----------



## Gary (Jun 11, 2008)

a like the gif one it is great


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 11, 2008)

One of my avatars. I like it a lot.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 13, 2008)

MOVE OUT TEAM HAWK!


----------



## Jesus (Jun 13, 2008)

edited it without permission


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

I liek the current one.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 14, 2008)

lol captain falcon. XD  I still go for the gif though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2008)

why not the volume cover of jiraya and naruto, its epic i think its volume 42... the one where naruto is sleeping and jiraya is writing his book. its awesome and is connected with the current situation; naruto griefs on jiraya's death.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jun 17, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> If this doesn't win, I will blow this forum to pieces.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 18, 2008)

raaziel wins!


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 18, 2008)

or  by razieel 

either of these must win....i'm so torn between the two  but i think the crow one should win this time


----------



## Kobe (Jun 18, 2008)

The one with animation rulez


----------



## jnglkat (Jun 18, 2008)

I kinda like this on too. It's very true.


----------



## cozapple (Jun 19, 2008)

lols these make me laugh,
you guys are hell skilled !


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

By T-Chan pek


----------



## kurai_of_the_leaf (Jun 24, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> By T-Chan pek




I lolz at that haha


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

This owns all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



:rofl This one wins.


----------



## Kek (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 25, 2008)

Kek said:


>



This..... this is so wrong and yet so damn AWESOME 

And is cute in some very weird and disturbing way 

+ rep for pure win


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 25, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



If we don't put this gif up the terrorist's win ... err I mean lose ... err just put that gif up dang it!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 26, 2008)

someone pm a mod about it, that gif is win XD


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 26, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it




This...
Is...


*BRILLIANT*  X3X3X3X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

Im gonna pm TenshiOni about it, In no time it will be there.


----------



## .44 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty cool.  Lacks Kisame though, then again Sakura would probably just shit her pants.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 26, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Im gonna pm TenshiOni about it, In no time it will be there.



ya! can't wait, thanks ^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2008)

It's up now.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> It's up now.



Thanks, your the best


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the old one better. :/

Telegrams needs  moar Senjuu Wood.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 26, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Crappy edit
> 
> Edit: fixed it



Awesome.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't like it. It gets boring after a while. And it's also not that funny, though the art's good.


----------



## blueava21 (Jun 26, 2008)

The last telegrams image was epic. 

But this one is just


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

I prefere the last telegram image...it was just full of epic awesomeness.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 26, 2008)

Yet another Uchiha-related image. At least it has some animation to it, and Sakura, so I guess its cool. :S


----------



## mayumi (Jun 26, 2008)

i want a ero-senin and tsunade one. atleast that would be funny. present one - no like.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

lol it was actually put up 

Wow


----------



## kurzon (Jun 26, 2008)

Snrk.  You tell 'im, Sakura.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 26, 2008)

Ehh.. I don't like it, nor do I find it humorous.

The last one was way better.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I love tobi.

And sasuke's expressen while Sakura's shaking him 

It's a good piece of work. Props to whoever drew it.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 26, 2008)

Heh, i got a chuckle out of it. =P Nice work.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

Last one was awesome but this one makes me lol, I love it.:rofl


----------



## ingmiorr (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice new telegrams image... pretty funny.  Animated gifs tend to get old pretty fast, though...


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 26, 2008)

the first panels i found humorous but the last one didnt make it humorous as it could've been


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol.  

It does fit with the current events of the manga better than the last one.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Last one was epic.

This one is lol.

What do I like more?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Kek said:


> Lol.
> 
> It does fit with the current events of the manga better than the last one.


wut?


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jun 26, 2008)

forgive me for asking this. but its make sense, b/c i did have a concussion less than 2 weeks ago...

but what was the old telegrams image? i cant remember


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Cap-ricorn said:


> forgive me for asking this. but its make sense, b/c i did have a concussion lest than 2 weeks ago...
> 
> but what was the old telegrams image? i cant remember




btw I think we should have Shodai do all the telegram pics from now on. No offense, but most of the other members' images besides his aren't funny/fail.


----------



## Casket (Jun 26, 2008)

I loooooove the new Telegrams picture. <33


----------



## Koi (Jun 26, 2008)

Wtf.  New Telegrams image:  _Seriously?_


----------



## fr3dle (Jun 26, 2008)

i prefered old one, it was just awsome.

this ones just meh~


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> lol it was actually put up
> 
> Wow



I'm kinda surprised myself XD


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Seriously, will someone CHANGE IT BACK 

Not only is this one not even funny, the old was epic. I say we only replace the Shodai vs. Madara/Kyuubi one when something more epic-looking happens.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Seriously, will someone CHANGE IT BACK
> 
> Not only is this one not even funny, the old was epic. I say we only replace the Shodai vs. Madara/Kyuubi one when something more epic-looking happens.



Yeah, I agree.

This one is just lame, I miss the old one.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Seriously, will someone CHANGE IT BACK
> 
> Not only is this one not even funny, the old was epic. I say we only replace the Shodai vs. Madara/Kyuubi one when something more epic-looking happens.



I agree. It's just _expires_ in a matter of seconds. You know, it's good initially, but it gets really irritating after a while. Still pictures with some attitude are better than animated GIFs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2008)

It would have lasted a little longer if it were Naruto instead of Sakura, but it's not. The image just isn't funny or good at all.


----------



## Reborn! (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine wasn't up nearly as long as that Sasuke/Itachi one. 

The one of the hawks calling Sasuke a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was better than this was, and that one wasn't even funny.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Seriously, will someone CHANGE IT BACK
> 
> Not only is this one not even funny, the old was epic. I say we only replace the Shodai vs. Madara/Kyuubi one when something more epic-looking happens.



Agreed.  The Shodai v. Madara/Kyuubi image was fucking amazing.  Honestly, if that became the permanent Telegrams image I wouldn't mind at all.

The new one's drawn well, but that's about it.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2008)

This new one fucking sucks, really.


----------



## silvr (Jun 27, 2008)

fredwin said:


> i prefered old one, it was just awsome.
> 
> this ones just meh~


QFT

Oh god... this one is just awful! You let a crappy one stay like half a year and a good one for three weeks! To replace it with a crappy one. I can see a pattern.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2008)

I sent a PM.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

You can use my sig if you want


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2008)

^ Lmao I'm down with that.  That one is actually funny.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jun 28, 2008)

Woah, this new image really sucks 

~狐翼 *Winged Kitsune*


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> wut?



Wut wut?

The last one was about Madara vs Shodai, which was from Madara's talk with Sasuke, which was a month ago.

This one is about Sasuke's invasion of Konoha, which is more recent. I'd say this is more up-to-date with the manga than the last one


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2008)

haha love the new picture


----------



## Fay (Jun 28, 2008)

I think the image should stay. In a month or so ya'll will get a new image. Deal with it.





Kek said:


> Wut wut?
> 
> The last one was about Madara vs Shodai, which was from Madara's talk with Sasuke, which was a month ago.
> 
> This one is about Sasuke's invasion of Konoha, which is more recent. I'd say this is more up-to-date with the manga than the last one



Exactly


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2008)

Kek said:


> Wut wut?
> 
> The last one was about Madara vs Shodai, which was from Madara's talk with Sasuke, which was a month ago.
> 
> This one is about Sasuke's invasion of Konoha, which is more recent. I'd say this is more up-to-date with the manga than the last one


Yes, and I agree, the point is it fucking blows. It's not funny, it's not epic, it sucks dick.


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Yes, and I agree, the point is it fucking blows. It's not funny, it's not epic, it sucks dick.



Agreed. The next epic page should replace this one inmediatly.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2008)

Anything remotely funny should replace this one immediately.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jun 28, 2008)

actually i find this image is epic the way its made.....

"hi there"
"death to konoha "


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2008)

^ You obviously don't know what "epic" is.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> ^ You obviously don't know what "epic" is.


Depends on the point of view. Different people like different stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2008)

That is true, but it's not up for debate because by definition this is not epic. It might be funny to some with a bad sense of humor but it most certainly is not epic.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Whatever bursts your bubbles *doesn't wanna argue*


----------



## Fay (Jun 28, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> Whatever bursts your bubbles *doesn't wanna argue*


I'm going to +rep you when I can rep again.


----------



## FloriaN~ (Jun 28, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm going to +rep you when I can rep again.


xD thanks~


----------



## Bonds (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the new image, it's nice to have some humor without bias'd tendencies for once.


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I like the new image, it's nice to have some humor without bias'd tendencies for once.



But that's not humor...


----------



## Rashman (Jun 29, 2008)

!!!!LOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL!!!! Nice pic!


----------



## Bonds (Jun 29, 2008)

n.namikaze said:


> But that's not humor...



To me, it's funny. If it isn't to you, then...well, I don't really care and neither will anyone else who finds it funny.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't find it funny when Sasuke is depicted as the opposite of his character. It would be funnier if he's depicted murdering the advisors and saying, "DEATH TO KONOHA!!" Now, that would be funny.


----------



## victorvscn (Jun 30, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I don't find it funny when Sasuke is depicted as the opposite of his character. It would be funnier if he's depicted murdering the advisors and saying, "DEATH TO KONOHA!!" Now, that would be funny.


U-ô-u. That certainly sounds funny. [/sarcasm]


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol, apparently choosing the Telegrams image is serious business.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 30, 2008)

FloriaN~ said:


> actually i find this image is epic the way its made.....
> 
> "hi there"
> "death to konoha "



Lol that's mainly why I posted the original comic in the first place. "Hi, there. Death to Konoha "


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 1, 2008)

meh it's an average picture.  but then again i don't really care what the pic is.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 1, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I don't find it funny when Sasuke is depicted as the opposite of his character. It would be funnier if he's depicted murdering the advisors and saying, "DEATH TO KONOHA!!" Now, that would be funny.



That would actually be pretty kool.

Anyway we may not see sasuke for another 2 chapters or so.


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 1, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I don't find it funny when Sasuke is depicted as the opposite of his character. It would be funnier if he's depicted murdering the advisors and saying, "DEATH TO KONOHA!!" Now, that would be funny.



You don't get Sasuke at all. 
And where's the humor in _that??_


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2008)

^ It would be funny because of the crazy Light Yagami expression he would have upon killing the elders (the "pleasured" look not the "Just as Planned" look).


----------



## Koori (Jul 1, 2008)

Come back with the Shodai vs Madara spread, please.


----------



## Bonds (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it just me or is the majority of the people upset with the new image Sasuke haters? Man, and I thought it was actuall unbias'd and funny...people are just WAY too fucking serious on these forums...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2008)

At the same time, most of the people saying it's funny are SasuSaku and Sasuke fans.

I genuinely think it's shit, biased aside.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't find it shitty because Sasuke's in it. It's just not funny, and as I said, it's tiresome. Every time you click the telegrams, you see the same panning picture and read the same joke. And Sasuke's depicted goofy, not a trace of himself in it at all. So all in all, it is shit. The art is okay, but it's shit.

@ Bonds:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't be a hypocrite. We're all fans here. We're passionate about Naruto. So yeah, we take Naruto very seriously. I'm tired of you nagging everyone.


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 1, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> ^ It would be funny because of the crazy Light Yagami expression he would have upon killing the elders (the "pleasured" look not the "Just as Planned" look).




*Spoiler*: _You mean like this?_


----------



## Spiral (Jul 1, 2008)

^ lol             .


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> *Spoiler*: _You mean like this?_


lol. yeah like that.


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2008)

Lmao :rofl


----------



## ChironStar (Jul 2, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> *Spoiler*: _You mean like this?_


----------



## Marte1980 (Jul 2, 2008)

The new image isn't too bad, but I don't think it's a good choice for that page, mostly because it's a .gif. I find it rather annoying to see that thing moving continuosly. There are already the banner ads which try to give me an headache, I don't need anything more for that.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not exactly a fan of Sasuke, but I actually found the new image quite funny.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought it was funny. But I agree, the Sasuke is so not like the Sasuke we all know.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 2, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> *Spoiler*: _You mean like this?_



now this is funny.  i want this as the image


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 2, 2008)

I nominate my sig gif


----------



## ylime (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't love or hate the current image, it's not LOLOLOL HILARIOUS but is slightly amusing, but we need a new one already, imo.


----------



## Frosch (Jul 2, 2008)

From the epic "lolfag" hawk image to the epic shodai vs madara spread to.. this 

"oh stuff it" crow pic was better =\


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 2, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I nominate my sig gif



I support this notion. I love how the one turned into a frog is being like one.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Jesus (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tara said:


> This is probably the worst out of the bunch but I just had to do this  For my fellow House fans...



i'm sorry, bringing this one up *now* might be a bit wierd, but i like it. i watch house too! X3


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I think a more Pain centric arc is coming up so something along those lines would be pretty good imo. Actually TPN's sig is pretty fitting given the past couple of chapters about finding out stuff about Pain.

If you want it changed you should PM an Admin, like TenshiOni or SMod or something.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 3, 2008)

roftl!
it's


----------



## Penance (Jul 5, 2008)

Something I wanted to try out...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2008)

lol. Bandwidth Exceeded.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 5, 2008)

lmao guess we need another image that doesn't eat up bandwidth XD 
i vote we add the non gif version of that comic XD


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 5, 2008)

I just love new image - always been a fan of photobucket


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I just love new image - always been a fan of photobucket



It's better than the imageshack one that's for sure. I think gifs maybe a bad idea.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 5, 2008)

omg! the img got photobucketed


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 5, 2008)

*BANDWIDTH SAYS NO !*


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 5, 2008)

Attack of the bandwidth


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 5, 2008)

It's over


----------



## Nami (Jul 5, 2008)

Bandwidth 

Just as planned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2008)

how about the colored version of kakashi's and shika's faces after the icha icha read out


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2008)

That Photobucket image is pretty cool .


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Reborn! (Jul 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's over



I fucking love this picture.


----------



## Nami (Jul 6, 2008)

^ My vote. ^


----------



## Jesus (Jul 6, 2008)

guys, Jesuke is not the focus of the current chapters.



InfIchi said:


>


----------



## Snowfairy (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 8, 2008)

Too tardish for me, that Sasuke pic.


----------



## .44 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sasuke pic literally gave my eyes AIDS.  Well, my left eye at least.  The right one still works, almost.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's over



Right there.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 8, 2008)

you're going to hell


----------



## Mia (Jul 8, 2008)

i like Jesuke pic  even when he's not in the manga he'd be there..watching us...


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


>




.


PeinNaru Fight :


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 8, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> .
> 
> 
> PeinNaru Fight :


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's over


Insulting to Christians.


----------



## Kepa (Jul 8, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Insulting to Christians.


that's what doubles the awesomness.


----------



## Juno (Jul 8, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Insulting to Christians.



Yeah, but you know that the most outrage will be from the anti-Uchihas, not the Christians. 



This one.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 8, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Insulting to Christians.



Sasuke is the only Christ you need.

But yeah, something with Pein would be better... for now


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2008)

^ He'd run when I ask for blessings.



Seabear said:


> Yeah, but you know that the most outrage will be from the anti-Uchihas, not the Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> This one.


GB doesn't give a shit about Library; it's already fail.

I think the image should be a colored pic of the new Pein gang.


----------



## TLCgurl5 (Jul 8, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's over



I dunno if I should laugh or scream but every time I see this picture my heart stops


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Juno (Jul 8, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> GB doesn't give a shit about Library; it's already fail.



I don't even know what that means.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


>



We have a winner...
This one would be great considering Pein´s hunt for Naruto just started


----------



## Rikudou (Jul 8, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> .
> 
> 
> PeinNaru Fight :



Awesome? Check
Fits with current storyline? Check

This is the one. Stick it up there already.


----------



## Koori (Jul 8, 2008)

A few seconds after Pain attacks Konohagakure:


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 9, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Yeah, but you know that the most outrage will be from the anti-Uchihas, not the Christians.


The sad thing is, that's probably true.

I vote for the pic with Madara, Pain, and Konan.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 9, 2008)

Unless something better comes up, I'm voting for this one.

Where the hell did this come from anyway?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 9, 2008)

This is me approving.


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 9, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Unless something better comes up, I'm voting for this one.
> 
> Where the hell did this come from anyway?



It's a screenshot that I took while messing around in the Sims 2 xD


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2008)

I vote for this one! Made by juggerknot:


----------



## vered (Jul 10, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I vote for this one! Made by juggerknot:



yea this is great.though maybe the HQ version will be better.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah, no.

Some of us aren't gay, you know. We don't enjoy this stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jul 10, 2008)

Just found this on /a/:


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 10, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It's over



It's back on the market, people


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 11, 2008)

^That could go in the anime section.

Lots of fillers there


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Rey_Vegeta (Jul 11, 2008)

Made by *V-3* from *NarutoUchiha.com*


----------



## wiggely (Jul 12, 2008)

> GB doesn't give a shit about Library; it's already fail


u lack ando and all he stood for.


----------



## vered (Jul 12, 2008)

*Use the Force Naruto*

from a joke thread that was posted.its just seems fit


----------



## Sunabozu (Jul 12, 2008)

100% self made


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> ^That could go in the anime section.
> 
> Lots of fillers there


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Uchihа_Sаsukе (Jul 12, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>


As usual, hater....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2008)

some for the lulz:-


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 13, 2008)

akatsukiprojects said:


> some for the lulz:-


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 13, 2008)

Y'know what? This one definitely 


*Spoiler*: _Or still this_


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2008)

the previous one was great success.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jul 14, 2008)

the new tobi/madara.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 14, 2008)

Silent-nater said:


> the new tobi/madara.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Madara isn't fit to wear Rikodou's necklace


----------



## Koori (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

Not mine, but isn't he pretty?


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 17, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Not mine, but isn't he pretty?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2008)

wait, why not these?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 21, 2008)

what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!* 

sauce: MD irc channel
edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
**


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: MD irc channel
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **




WE HAVE A WINNAR!


----------



## Major (Jul 21, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: Link removed
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **


 I love this one, it's so got my vote


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 21, 2008)

This is about Naruto's training arc.


----------



## pal2002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: Link removed
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **


Got my vote


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 21, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Not mine, but isn't he pretty?


............


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 21, 2008)

Pic in sig below.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's another one:

​**


----------



## Chills Here (Jul 22, 2008)

I see some people are getting bored with no spoilers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I see some people are getting bored with no spoilers.


 There have been spoilers on 2chan for the last day. vered's just been lazy about posting them. I wonder if he will mention the discussion about

*Spoiler*: __ 



konan and pain being twins



But I don't think he will he's usually not that thorough.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: Konoha Mountain Paradise
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **



:rofl:rofl:rofl

This one.


----------



## Last Shadow (Jul 22, 2008)

Fixed the one from earlier.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jul 23, 2008)

some people are getting really bored now ...


----------



## Miraizou (Jul 23, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Fixed the one from earlier.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2008)

It still needs a few edits,but...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 23, 2008)

Holy shit 

He reminds me of Enma more than Hermit Mode Jiraiya thar...


----------



## ChironStar (Jul 24, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: Konoha Mountain Paradise
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **



ROFLMAO!!!  :rofl  *WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Golden Circle said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> ​**



HAHAHAHA, I like this one too!  :rofl


----------



## Penance (Jul 24, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Fixed the one from earlier.






Uzumaki Luiz said:


> It still needs a few edits,but...



Yeah...any of these two get my vote...


----------



## 303aegiszx (Jul 24, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> It still needs a few edits,but...




This one.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Enclave (Jul 24, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Fixed the one from earlier.



This is definitely the best one.


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2008)

Naruto's so muscular


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Nami (Jul 24, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> ​**



My vote...


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 24, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: Konoha Mountain Paradise
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **



It doesn't even make sense anybody else post a pic. It's over .


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 25, 2008)

This any good?


----------



## Saf (Jul 25, 2008)

Somebody photoshop the Hachibi jin into the Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Kasai (Jul 25, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> ​**



Epic pic is epic. 

This. Make it so!


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 25, 2008)

We need the teacher-student page!


----------



## Dellyshess (Jul 25, 2008)

Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image 

I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.


----------



## Sasufag (Jul 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Fixed the one from earlier.



Lololol this is next telegram image lol


----------



## Foolworm (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Reborn! (Jul 26, 2008)

This could actually be funny if you switch the text around into something more epic.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 26, 2008)

Like

I want YOU

To learn Senjutsu!

Anyways, I still say the Star Wars pic is just perfect.


----------



## LoT (Jul 26, 2008)

0Fear said:


> Your sig wins (the Naruto Madara). It should be the new forum picture.


 





btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it


----------



## Last Shadow (Jul 26, 2008)

The use the Senjutsu pick? Really?

I'd like it better if someone used a more professional tool like photoshop and cleaned it up a bit. The only photo editing tool I have is paint, so I just made due.

Thanks.


----------



## Tetos (Jul 27, 2008)

LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it



Haha fucking epic xD

Geil O_O


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 27, 2008)

LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it



This one's funny, especially Narutobi's expression when he reveals himself.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 27, 2008)

I found this one on the internets and thought it looked pretty good.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 27, 2008)

The true leader of Akatsuki


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



Ooh, I like this one.


----------



## Cap-ricorn (Jul 28, 2008)

Madara/Naruto >>>>>>

loooooool


----------



## Romper (Jul 28, 2008)

LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it



wtf! I noticed a pedobear in that pic or it's my imagination?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 28, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.


Brilliant. This is good to go!


----------



## Sollet (Jul 28, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



This one wins.


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jul 28, 2008)

LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it


 Lol Pedo bear


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 29, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.


that's pretty good


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jul 29, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



nice one!


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 29, 2008)

LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it



i like this.  sakura looks really cute in this.


----------



## TheRival (Jul 29, 2008)

I KNEW IT! It was Naruto all along.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jul 29, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.


*We have out next telegrams image!*


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 30, 2008)

it really is a nice picture.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: The Chatroom! (need IRC installed)
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **


THIS ONE THIS ONE THIS ONE


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



Yup...it's right at home here...


----------



## kurzon (Jul 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Just very funny_ 






Brought to my attention by Bobateababy16, created by Anna Kokoro.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 30, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol this one is fucking awsome.  especially sasuke, ino and naruto...i mean naruko and the touch of kabuto .

wow first time i said anything good about the sauce.  then again this is fanart so it don't count.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 30, 2008)

Love that one Kurzon but it's too huge



LoT said:


> btw. I didn't create that gif ... I just found it



Yes

That one

Definitely


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 30, 2008)

Just leave it - okay, leave it as it is. It's super fine.


----------



## Felix (Jul 30, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



I approve this one. Remembering the people about the protagonist of the manga


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 30, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one this one this one this one this oooooooooooone!


----------



## Fay (Jul 30, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This one this one this one this one this oooooooooooone!



LoL, it's epic indeed! Poor Sauce.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 30, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one, because Sakura looks like a hard core action girl :rofl


----------



## Robin (Jul 30, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow


----------



## Mia (Jul 31, 2008)

^Itachi is so OOC on that funny one


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 31, 2008)

That shit deserves a spot.


----------



## ~L~ (Jul 31, 2008)

mia said:


> ^Itachi is so OOC on that funny one



it's all for his beloved little brother


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 31, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit! this one is the best ever


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL@kurzon!!!

+reps

that... fucking rocks 

totally


----------



## Incubus (Jul 31, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_



Any of these.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jul 31, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I see porn and condoms at the back of the car 

Poor Sasuke 

He'll be getting some hard love very soon


----------



## OmegaChidori (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## seastone (Aug 5, 2008)

lol Sasuke is going to be even more mentally scarred for life.

I bet Sasuke will have a shattered pelvis when Sakura is through with him, just like Fry and Zapp Brannigan after they had "snu-snu".


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 6, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.

*YUSSSSSS!!!!*

Obviously, my vote lies here. 

[ And, haha, I just noticed the fuzzy steering wheel Ino has.  ]




mia said:


> ^Itachi is so OOC on that funny one



That's what makes it gewd.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto is shooting Suckura


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.
> 
> *YUSSSSSS!!!!*
> 
> ...


Lol. Orgasms.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2008)

I think we all know what the new picture should be. Sasuke biting Karin as she orgasms.


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow I've never seen this before, it's brilliant.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.



Gotta be this. This one is too brilliant to pass up.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

what myc said


----------



## God Hand (Aug 7, 2008)

LoT said:


>




Oh my sweet Isis!!  It has to be this one, even Pedobear makes a guest appearance!

Pedobear people!!!


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 7, 2008)

kurzon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just very funny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for this one


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Miraizou (Aug 11, 2008)

^lol


This one. >_>


----------



## Tetos (Aug 12, 2008)

Kek! Yours is brilliant ;D

I also love the mad car-driving pic xD it's my new wallpaper


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 12, 2008)

*EPIC!* I lmfao'd 
This is brilliant !!!!!!


----------



## Major (Aug 12, 2008)

There are so many good ones.  Any of the above would be great.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 12, 2008)

This thread should be remade to include a poll.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 12, 2008)

I just want to remind, how it's super fine as it it - without anything.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

But then there'd be nothing interesting to look at in the section.


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

^ That has nothing to do with Naruto.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 12, 2008)

Tch. Can't you see Naruto (the big guy) punching Sasuke (pikachu)? I c wut he did thar.



Hatifnatten said:


> Yes, you certainly don't fuck with will of fire.



Yes


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 12, 2008)

This one needs to be put up right now!!!!


----------



## killfox (Aug 13, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> This one needs to be put up right now!!!!


I second this


----------



## legendoflink3 (Aug 13, 2008)

killfox said:


> I second this



I turd that shit. lol. 3rd it.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## the box (Aug 13, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> This one needs to be put up right now!!!!



lol that would make taka fans go crazy


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2008)

the box said:


> lol that would make taka fans go crazy



That's what I'm here for. Stiring up trouble.


----------



## Casket (Aug 13, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


>



We got a winrar!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that was some funny S*** Nano haxial


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 14, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> This one needs to be put up right now!!!!



1000% backing that.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 14, 2008)

This is from Illabile from the Covers Discussion thread. Thought you guys might consider this.

+Rep the guy: cjones8612


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 15, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


>


lol, this


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2008)

Why this one still here, not up there? 
There isn't anything else worthy anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why this one still here, not up there?
> There isn't anything else worthy anyway.



The image is just far too big. It needs to be resized for Staff even considers uploading it. The same goes for all the other images.


----------



## Kek (Aug 16, 2008)

Raiden said:


> The image is just far too big. It needs to be resized for Staff even considers uploading it. The same goes for all the other images.



How about this size? Its from Yondaime's sig.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 16, 2008)

Kek said:


> ^ That has nothing to do with Naruto.


The telegrams image doesn't _need_ to have anyhing to do with Naruto, manga or anime, or anything in particular.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2008)

Raiden said:


> The image is just far too big. It needs to be resized for Staff even considers uploading it. The same goes for all the other images.


You're kidding, right? Or you realy though I didn't consider that? You don't mention obvious things like that... like taking your pants down, before taking a dump. You don't say "I'm going to toilet, and will remove my pants".
I was saying - why pic of a kind this exact thread was made for, is not up there.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 16, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> You're kidding, right? Or you realy though I didn't consider that? You don't mention obvious things like that... like taking your pants down, before taking a dump. You don't say "I'm going to toilet, and will remove my pants".
> I was saying - why pic of a kind this exact thread was made for, is not up there.



Angst angst, moving time bomb, rawr.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2008)

That's pretty good Kek.



Hatifnatten said:


> You're kidding, right? Or you realy though I didn't consider that? You don't mention obvious things like that... like taking your pants down, before taking a dump. You don't say "I'm going to toilet, and will remove my pants".
> I was saying - why pic of a kind this exact thread was made for, is not up there.



I thought it was a truism as well, but hey, it's the only reason I could think of. I'll pm one of the admins and ask them if they could review the current images and upload one of them. Sorry for offending you Hatif, just trying to help a friend out....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah, I wasn't offended or angry... Probably should have added some wacky smiley, like this -> 

See the power of smileys


----------



## Last Shadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyway, I think the Hachibi pic on the prev. page should definetly be put up NAO.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2008)

By Shodai

Or Kittan

Or are they the same ?____?


----------



## Last Shadow (Aug 22, 2008)

That is lolz worthy.

Whatever it is, all of those were good candidates. I don't care which one it is.

We just need a new image NAO.


----------



## LoT (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe someone of you guys is skilled enough to put a Sasuke head on the child and a Killerbee head on the dog


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 27, 2008)

LoT said:


> Maybe someone of you guys is skilled enough to put a Sasuke head on the child and a Killerbee head on the dog



If we're going to do something like that then I'd rather see Sasuke's head on this guy:




With the end saying "8 too much for you?"


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 28, 2008)

I want the pic of Sasuke without a chest


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> If we're going to do something like that then I'd rather see Sasuke's head on this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl both of them are classics


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 28, 2008)

not nominating it, but i always liked this art by Rikuu44


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

edit the gifs someone


----------



## juggerknot (Aug 28, 2008)

sry i'm not an expert at this


----------



## God of Turmoil (Aug 28, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> sry i'm not an expert at this



I approve of this!


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 28, 2008)

GdaTerry said:


> I approve of this!



Hachibi head on other guy now!


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> sry i'm not an expert at this



 great work


----------



## juggerknot (Aug 28, 2008)

m1cojakle said:


> Hachibi head on other guy now!


----------



## drakt (Aug 28, 2008)

this is hands down the greatest gif ever.


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2008)

I was bored so I did this in MS Paint


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 28, 2008)

/win  love the 8 tails expression.  fits perfectly


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 28, 2008)

juggerknot said:


> sry i'm not an expert at this



lol this is great, I love it! Thanks! This should definitely be the next telegrams image!


scratch that this one is even better! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is great!


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

Great! +reps to anyone who PM's me on how to edit gifs...

But yeah, we've had some Telegrams Image worthy ones lately.
When will a mod/admin put up a new one?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 2, 2008)

I made it myself


----------



## Monna (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, fucking sweet.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 3, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I made it myself



lol, add madara and it's perfect


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 3, 2008)

Agree, Madara's head on that chick, and its way too perfect.


----------



## Seany (Sep 7, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I made it myself


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 7, 2008)

every gif here is WIN


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 7, 2008)

*my first attempt to make a NF style gif - please don't be harsh *


----------



## Seany (Sep 9, 2008)

WTF So random it's great


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> WTF So random it's great



thank u


----------



## lightcrowler (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahah,that's awesome.
Killer bees face expression is da win..


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 9, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I made it myself



lol, nice job on that


----------



## Fareaster (Sep 11, 2008)

_[2]_

nuff said.


----------



## Fareaster (Sep 11, 2008)

only colored tho, that would be so badass.


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 12, 2008)

For The Win.


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 12, 2008)

At this point, I honestly don't care. Any of the ones we've seen are awesome.

I just want a new image NAO.


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 13, 2008)

lovely. so many great gifs from all over


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

God Mods, can we get a new image or trash this thread?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 15, 2008)

You should just rename the thread "convo, edit the pic" and let it be


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 16, 2008)

Some old ones that I think are still awesome



Golden Circle said:


> what you gonna do? you gonna do nothing! *you gonna die!*
> 
> sauce: here
> edited out the side charactersakura and made it smaller
> **





Golden Circle said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> ​**





della said:


> Please use the new cover picture, it's perfect for the new telegrams image
> 
> I cropped it and cleaned up a bit, I think it's the right size and all.


Thread is full of too much win 



The Pink Ninja said:


> God Mods, can we get a new image or trash this thread?


post shitty pics and I bet there will be a new image


----------



## Euraj (Sep 16, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> God Mods, can we get a new image or trash this thread?


I guess they're waiting to see where the plot goes. It would suck if they picked a Sasuke pic, and then the next thirty chapters don't focus on him, wouldn't it?


----------



## ds3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Euraj said:


> I guess they're waiting to see where the plot goes. It would suck if they picked a Sasuke pic, and then the next thirty chapters don't focus on him, wouldn't it?



Answer is easy: don't post Sasuke pic.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Sep 17, 2008)

THIS.


----------



## LoT (Sep 18, 2008)

Amethyst Grave said:


> THIS.



Ohh Thank you ^_^
I totally forgot that.







I've got it from another Forum. The user who posted it was "Lightning". I didn't draw it


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 18, 2008)

that is friggin awesome hahahahahahaha


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Sep 18, 2008)

We needs us a kage picture. In commemoration of the kage summit.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Sep 18, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> We needs us a kage picture. In commemoration of the kage summit.



I can only pray that Kishi flexes his art muscles ala the two page spread at the VOTE between Shodai and Madara


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 19, 2008)

Genius.


----------



## Dark Saint (Sep 20, 2008)

Saw this in someone's sig I thought it was neat so I sped it up a bit.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 21, 2008)

the next telegram image should be that of killer bee. let it be a tribute to his short, but definitely not boring moment on the manga.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> Link
> 
> This.



Don't cry over spilled milk Sasuke!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't know if this has been posted


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 21, 2008)

zomg unbelievable!!!! :


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2008)

:rofl :rofl :rofl

I lol'd


----------



## Nakson (Sep 22, 2008)

What happens to Sasuke when Lightning country get their hands on him



Sasuke Boy said:


> Saw this in someone's sig I thought it was neat so I sped it up a bit.



Konoha's got talent  

--------------------------------------------------
I am so sigging this two


----------



## reble (Sep 24, 2008)

Di@BoLik said:


> sasukefan321
> 
> This.



:rofl:rofl


----------



## rob1out (Sep 25, 2008)

This has to go!!! someone edit and put konoha telegrams.. or something


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 25, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 25, 2008)

rob1out said:


> This has to go!!! someone edit and put konoha telegrams.. or something



what does it say?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 25, 2008)

That's pretty damn sweet


----------



## razieel (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



Yes! Put it up!


----------



## deathofevangelion (Sep 25, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> That's pretty damn sweet



Powerful image


----------



## Belbwadous (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



Best image indeed!!!


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2008)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> what does it say?



Give up!


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Amethyst Grave said:


> THIS.



 it needs color


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



naruto is so hooooooooooot


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Sep 25, 2008)

We need more Pain


----------



## Hitt (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Naruto picture, but since he's all Mr. Senjutsu now, the eyes should be thrown in there too, since Sasuke is spamming his MS (lol soon to be blind).


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



Oooh. This one. This one. This one. *prays* Please, God, make 'em choose this one.


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 25, 2008)

If the Mods picked that one i'd be sooo happy!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Last Shadow said:


> How's this?






Put it up, put it up, put it up.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



I like it, but the words should be bigger so it seems like he's shouting it. It also needs an exclamation point at the end for additional emphasis.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually, if he was shouting it then that would take away from some of the badass factor.  Much more awesome if he just snuck up behind Sasuke and said that.


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 26, 2008)

i aprove of the naruto sasuke one


----------



## The Hand of God (Sep 26, 2008)

Kyo-Aioros said:


> i aprove of the naruto sasuke one



Good fan fiction


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 26, 2008)

The Hand of God said:


> Good fan fiction



Wait for it. It's starting to happen now. Sasuke can't grasp his glass of milk anymore.


----------



## InfectedGuy (Sep 26, 2008)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> what does it say?



Surender .
Verry similar to "Surprise,Bitch"


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 26, 2008)

I actually didn't know what it meant, but I'm a pretty good guestimator. 

I didn't want to use a "!" because it'd take away from the whole coolness, Yondaime thing. Can it be the Telegrams Image, please, mods?


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2008)

If we're to have a new Telegrams image it should be something concerning Sage Naruto.


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 28, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



Win 

...


----------



## InfectedGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



 this one make me cry out of laugh


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Foxcanine (Sep 28, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


>




......what.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't even say "do i have to draw it for you?" 
Aww,kiddo.This is internet,no need for trying to look kool.

This week was on Naruto,so we needed some funny edits or gifs about him,the thread is lacking some of that.


----------



## edzia_90 (Sep 28, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



epic win


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



OMG 

that is just Awesome 

anyway, i thought the one on my sig might be a good one too (after a recommendation from a fellow member)

so here it is

just found it in a site with movie gifs


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2008)

scaramanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __



lulz both are awesome


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Sep 29, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



This one obviously


----------



## Major (Sep 29, 2008)

pure win


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 29, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



and the winner of the next image of the telegram is scaramanga. this picture just fucking rules


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you stop "awarding" everyone, you loled over a bit? Image suppose to be impressive, not some semi lol crap editing, which this thread is basicaly made of...


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 29, 2008)

this is your next telegram image


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2008)

scaramanga said:


>



Lol nice, but we need more naruto in this thread.


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 29, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Lol nice, but we need more naruto in this thread.



Like this?


----------



## razieel (Sep 30, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Like this?



Just like that


----------



## Major (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ Freakin awesome pek


----------



## Leanne (Sep 30, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> How's this?



I love it. 
And that coming from a Sasuke fan. Well, I like Naruto too.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 30, 2008)

Last shadow, i put that pic in my sig, and for sure i put the cridet for u


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2008)

hussamb said:


> Last shadow, i put that pic in my sig, and for sure i put the cridet for u


Would be nice, tho the pic is mine =\


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^^

That Pic is the greatest!!!!!

JihaD


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 30, 2008)

I vote for Last Shadow's pic.


----------



## zornedge (Sep 30, 2008)

You know, if you wanted the picture posted as the telegrams image, all you have to do is pm a mod.  Or at least, that is what I recall a mod saying here.  

Have fun.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn some people are really talented to come up with things like these.


----------



## pablocco (Sep 30, 2008)

wow. great image. i vote for that one


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 30, 2008)

PMing mods doesnt seen to work anymore. This image should already by up.


----------



## Bonds (Sep 30, 2008)

How bout we just trash this thread? The last 2 Telegrams images got taken down because people bitched they were bias towards certain characters. It's only going to happen again, so why go through with the headache.


----------



## Last Shadow (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! But my credit goes to Hatifnatten for posting the origonal pic.

I guess this makes us Co-Winners. 

But seriously, how long have we been without a picture?
Months?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2008)

Bonds said:


> How bout we just trash this thread? The last 2 Telegrams images got taken down because people bitched they were bias towards certain characters. It's only going to happen again, so why go through with the headache.



I pm'd Serenity and asked him about this. He'll probably respond tomorrow...or never :I.


----------



## Mikhei (Sep 30, 2008)

Game, Set and Match.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 30, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I pm'd Serenity and asked him about this. He'll probably respond tomorrow...or never :I.


Or within 20 minutes. You'll have to speak to Hexa about that: I only moderated here as back-up, and don't anymore. Hexa's the all-knowing ruler of Telegrams. I didn't even have anything to do with the previous pictures being removed (and didn't know they were, as I adblock images like that without thought).


----------



## Hexa (Sep 30, 2008)

The one before last was taken down because the photobucket link broke.  The last one was taken down because it riled people up, but that was a special case.

PM a mod (e.g. me, Hiroshi, Jetstorm, Fitz, Naruko) if you want something put up.  Make sure it doesn't suck, though.


----------



## Barracus (Oct 1, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> the next telegram image should be that of killer bee. let it be a tribute to his short, but definitely not boring moment on the manga.



I agree, it HAS to have Killer Bee in it, it's what the manga is centered on atm, but not as a tribute, head over to the spoilers for more  .

I vote for either Sasuke: Eight too much for you?, the Sasuke getting kicked by Killer Bee, or the one Killer bee has Sasuke in a headlock.

EDIT: Also that one with Naruto behind Sasuke has my vote.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 1, 2008)

Bonds said:


> How bout we just trash this thread? The last 2 Telegrams images got taken down because people bitched they were bias towards certain characters. It's only going to happen again, so why go through with the headache.



How about we trash all threads in the entire forum because they all have biases? Lots of people have fun recommending pictures in this thread. If you don't like the thread, don't subscribe to it.


----------



## Drama (Oct 1, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Like this?



Wow that is freaky because when i read that chapter that is what i thought.

I seriously think some how some way Kagebushin is linked with Hirashin.
Kagebushin is only efective in close range battle while Hirashin is close mid and long rage attacks.


----------



## Bonds (Oct 1, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> How about we trash all threads in the entire forum because they all have biases? Lots of people have fun recommending pictures in this thread. If you don't like the thread, don't subscribe to it.



Then change the name of the thread to "Random pictures that will never get posted anywhere but here" thread.

And wow, everywhere I go you always seem to follow me and  voice your discontent with what I say. It's humorous but annoying, so welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 2, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> this is your next telegram image



OMFG :rofl


----------



## Major (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ That one is good, but I like the Sasuke/Pein one most.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 2, 2008)

I think an image needs to be decided on soon.  I'm tired of an image-less Telegrams!


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 2, 2008)

Thorn said:


> I think an image needs to be decided on soon.  I'm tired of an image-less Telegrams!



yeah the mod seems to be taking his/her time with the decision for the next image


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry to all the people who liked my image.

In response to my question Could It Work? I got-


> It doesn't seem like it from the discussion with the telegrams mods.


----------



## CetR (Oct 2, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> Sorry to all the people who liked *my image*.
> 
> In response to my question Could It Work? I got-



Its Hatifnatten image.


----------



## Sasufag (Oct 3, 2008)

What about my picture?


----------



## kteo (Oct 3, 2008)

NTT (Naruto Taijutsu Training)



Salute


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 3, 2008)

I say put The Scientist's sig up 

Any objections?


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 3, 2008)

this image should be the next telegram image. 



I dont know why, but I think the image is pretty cool


----------



## Kek (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Mel (Oct 3, 2008)

Kek said:


>



YAY! That's it


----------



## Proxy (Oct 3, 2008)

Pain/Sasuke wins.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2008)

Kek said:


>



WIN


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 4, 2008)

Next week's coloured Pain image should be our image.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 4, 2008)

Kek said:


>



god, I wished I put this image up first. so much win


----------



## UniversalHandel2020 (Oct 4, 2008)

This should be colored.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> this image should be the next telegram image.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why, but I think the image is pretty cool



It'd be better if it was colored.


----------



## Mel (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd colour it, but I'm too lazy to do it now, srry ^^"
=/


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 5, 2008)

Never mind. Sasuke/Hachibi one ftw.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2008)

Next chapter cover coloured:


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm still lovin this one especially after last chapter.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 6, 2008)

Kek said:


>



Oh, wow. Lol this one it has to be this one.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:



oh wow, pretty awesome  +rep


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:



............ THIS ONE~!~!~!~!~!~!

lol seriously wtf, very kinky, and the separate titles are funny.


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:


*
This picture is one of mgnt's, right?
He's awesome as always.*


----------



## Euraj (Oct 7, 2008)

Kek said:


>




Something between HM Naruto and Pain, if not that.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 7, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:



       

What are the chances the mods really put this up


----------



## giancarloll (Oct 7, 2008)

I know i suck because i made this at work and don't have the proper tools. But if someones has photoshop and sh*t please feel free to redisign it...

THIS IS THE LATEST VIDEO GAME I BOUGHT...


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 7, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:





CyberSwarmKing said:


> What are the chances the mods really put this up



lol you never know. some of them are quite perverted


----------



## Mel (Oct 7, 2008)

I dunno who did this but =O:


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 7, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:



Lol, this for sure.


----------



## Jegan747 (Oct 7, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Next chapter cover coloured:





Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:



one of these for sure


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 7, 2008)

So none of you have figured out there will never ever be another telegrams image? 
I mean, come on, how many months has it been, and how many awesome, plot related (back then) pictures have been posted?
Do something about it or rename this "Let's share l33t pix." or something.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:



Very Funny.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:


Whoa!! You owned this thread... 

That made me laugh like Hell. I wonder what Madra will really do/say to sasuke though...

Anyway, + Rep


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 7, 2008)

Somebody PM a mod about that picture NAO.

Lol, 1,111th post.


----------



## UniversalHandel2020 (Oct 8, 2008)

The .gif is from JeanneUchiha.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 8, 2008)

That Sasuke fangirl...


----------



## BVB (Oct 8, 2008)

this please when it's scanned properly :


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 8, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> That Sasuke fangirl...



she is quite cool . I suppose you hate anyone that likes sasuke


----------



## Belbwadous (Oct 8, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:




lol.This one is just to funny!


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Nuzents (Oct 8, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:



man, that is the best.  very good.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2008)

So i guess we will never have a new telegrams image???


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 9, 2008)

The only way to get a new image is if someone PM's the telegrams mod.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno who did this but =O:



This is teh ownage. 


1 vote from me.


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anyone PM'ed a mod about the tentacle gif?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 10, 2008)

I think we can all agree that the Jinchuuriki color spread is the one image we've all been waiting for. Someone should edit that pic to make it smaller, and then PM the mods about it.


----------



## Moon (Oct 10, 2008)

This size do well enough?


*Spoiler*: __ 





And I agree on having it up to curse the evil deeds of kishi. He decides finally to make Akatsuki bad guys


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 10, 2008)

That's great! If no one else has/will PM a mod, I'll do it. I just didn't want to be like, the 30th person bothering them about the same image.


----------



## Vongola (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 10, 2008)

I nominate killer bee's sig



It so exemplefies the manga right now


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 10, 2008)

Momochi, you're free to use my image, but please upload it to another host to save some of my bw... And also, feel free to crop it so that you only see the hokage/pain faces. I was planning on doing that but left Naruto in so that you'd have the option of keeping him there.


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 10, 2008)

Mmm, I think the tails pic is better..., but it's still very full of win, though.


----------



## Up against the wall (Oct 10, 2008)

I love the one with pain faces in the hokage mountain


----------



## PhotoNinja (Oct 11, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> I nominate killer bee's sig
> 
> 
> 
> It so exemplefies the manga right now



Agreed,


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> I nominate killer bee's sig
> 
> 
> 
> It so exemplefies the manga right now



OMG 

this better be it

hopefully someone colors it

imma try to find someone who can too


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 11, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> I nominate killer bee's sig
> 
> 
> 
> It so exemplefies the manga right now



I actually like it. freaking sweet


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Oct 11, 2008)

this. this and nothing else. 	

the power of wüstenrot in the narutoverse.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this ... the real reason Pain invaded the village? (that and the LOLs)


----------



## edzia_90 (Oct 12, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Is this ... the real reason Pain invaded the village? (that and the LOLs)



haha omg lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2008)

The Konoha mountain one


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 14, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Momochi, you're free to use my image, but please upload it to another host to save some of my bw... And also, feel free to crop it so that you only see the hokage/pain faces. I was planning on doing that but left Naruto in so that you'd have the option of keeping him there.




Looks like its all in accordance then will put my amateur photoshop skills to the test 

REPS to Kojiro people!!!!!

ANd here it is


----------



## Saiko (Oct 14, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Looks like its all in accordance then will put my amateur photoshop skills to the test
> 
> REPS to Kojiro people!!!!!
> 
> ANd here it is



This is the winner.


----------



## lightcrowler (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the win.
Logicaly now Konoha is the Heaven


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

so are we every going to have a new telegram image?


----------



## UniversalHandel2020 (Oct 14, 2008)

You idiots, need to pm TenshiOni. He would do it instantly, just tell him what picture.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 14, 2008)

UniversalHandel2020 said:


> You idiots, need to pm TenshiOni. He would do it instantly, just tell him what picture.



I tried that 2 or 3 weeks ago with Hatiff's image...never seen a response...and I've been seeing him around since then, so...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Oct 14, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Looks like its all in accordance then will put my amateur photoshop skills to the test
> 
> REPS to Kojiro people!!!!!
> 
> ANd here it is



Logically rep should also go to those who gave him the idea, which can be found in the thread posted below.

The Uchiha Sasuke FC: ~Sauce so Hot, it Sizzles on Direct Contact~


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^^ 

Naruto proclaiming Pains greatness made this pick WIN!!! I demand he be cropped back in!!!


Jihad


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 15, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> so are we every going to have a new telegram image?



No, as I said some time before, every post made here simply proves further the overall stupidity of the Naruto fandom here.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Looks like its all in accordance then will put my amateur photoshop skills to the test
> 
> REPS to Kojiro people!!!!!
> 
> ANd here it is





 its so beatuiful. it only needs fire and smoke and buildings crumbling. then it will be perfect   but its still great.

edit:there wore three people who started this image. they wore:
Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki for making this
Godaime Kazekage for making the thread where the idea was thought up
killerbee the man(me) for coming up with the idea


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah. I would never have gotten the idea for it if i hadn't spotted your thread


----------



## Ushae (Oct 16, 2008)

xRenChi said:


> Win
> 
> ...



Hahaha, this one !


----------



## Aspicom (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to vote for the Tails poster, it has winner all over it.


----------



## Koori (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Kitsukaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Give it up, guys.
They might as well delete this thread because the mods won't add an image.


----------



## Sasufag (Oct 19, 2008)

Kitsukaru said:


> Give it up, guys.
> They might as well delete this thread because the mods won't add an image.



Well, actually they will put some image but here arent been any "epic" image and havent seen that one moderator for long time.



Actually i dont know where to put this but.

How do you people make those awesome gif's and put  like sasuke's and other people face there?


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 19, 2008)

Sippe said:


> Well, actually they will put some image but here arent been any "epic" image and havent seen that one moderator for long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mods been pm'd by some and still haven't done anything.  there have been some good pics.

and as for the gifs google, "how to make gifs"


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 19, 2008)

i c ded ppl


----------



## mootz (Oct 20, 2008)

someone should put up that konoha mountain now


----------



## Rikudou (Oct 21, 2008)

This whole thread has become irrelevant. The picture with the Hokage Mountain should have been posted 2 weeks ago, but the Admins are too goddamn lazy...


----------



## ~rocka (Oct 21, 2008)

You have to PM the picture to the admin. Admins dont check here, last time it was the same, with picture from my sig. So PM it to whatever admin rules over here.


----------



## Ushae (Oct 21, 2008)

Hokage Mountain get's my vote !!

'GOT PAIN!' lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 21, 2008)

I support that konoha mountain


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, keep not posting it to the admin and bitching here, it's rather hillarious to see how far your retardness goes.


----------



## Rikudou (Oct 21, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> Yes, keep not posting it to the admin and bitching here, it's rather hillarious to see how far your retardness goes.



o RLY!?
How about this?


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Cloudsmyth said:
			
		

> mods been pm'd by some and still haven't done anything. there have been some good pics.







Better watch your mouth you!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2008)

THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 22, 2008)

best image ever


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2008)

Everyone PM the section mods to get this thread trashed or an image put up


----------



## Klue (Oct 22, 2008)

LoL @ "Go Pain"


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 22, 2008)

best image ever

GO PAIN, GO GO GOpek


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I requested it and Taxman has done it. This will, though, be the last Telegrams image that will be uploaded. 

I will be recylcing this thread. Refrain from celebrating that the picture is finally up in any of the other Telegram threads. These posts will be deleted. Thanks!


----------

